# Team Soliman looking for Taylor rematch



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/team-soliman-trying-get-jermain-taylor-rematch--83716

Good luck but I reckon Taylor loses to Quillin before he gets the chance.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol: unless it was a legally binding agreement to rematch he is dreaming............. P.S still have seen the surgeons report... whoops


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: unless it was a legally binding agreement to rematch he is dreaming............. P.S still have seen the surgeons report... whoops


Are you at all entitled to have access to any bodys' medical records? Even a moron like yourself surely knows you aren't. Will a low mutt like yourself be privy to said medical records? Of course not. Just like the last time I answered you and your boyfriend on here, I have not been drinking, not all of us are pathetic alkies, now, why don't you waddle off over to that other site, you know, the shit one where you're encouraged to talk out your arse, it appears you are lost.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Are you at all entitled to have access to any bodys' medical records? Even a moron like yourself surely knows you aren't. Will a low mutt like yourself be privy to said medical records? Of course not. Just like the last time I answered you and your boyfriend on here, I have not been drinking, not all of us are pathetic alkies, now, why don't you waddle off over to that other site, you know, the shit one where you're encouraged to talk out your arse, it appears you are lost.


Hey Diamond Dingle answer me two questions:

1. Did he have surgery in America where he was required to undergo a procedure in which an anesthetist was involved? 
2. Can you provide the name of both the surgeon and the anesthetist involved?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Are you at all entitled to have access to any bodys' medical records? Even a moron like yourself surely knows you aren't. Will a low mutt like yourself be privy to said medical records? Of course not. Just like the last time I answered you and your boyfriend on here, I have not been drinking, not all of us are pathetic alkies, now, why don't you waddle off over to that other site, you know, the shit one where you're encouraged to talk out your arse, it appears you are lost.


BTW good to see less of the profanities .... i guess bruisher had a little chat to you :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Hey Diamond Dingle answer me two questions:
> 
> 1. Did he have surgery in America where he was required to undergo a procedure in which an anesthetist was involved?
> 2. Can you provide the name of both the surgeon and the anesthetist involved?


Didn't need to check it was Friday. Pissed and depressed again I see.

Try asking some sensible questions when you sober up :rolleyes


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Didn't need to check it was Friday. Pissed and depressed again I see.
> 
> Try asking some sensible questions when you sober up :rolleyes


Have you run out of material? Same ole boring retort as normal...... Just waiting for Muttley to send his usual laughing icon to top it off.

Now beat it u loser :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Have you run out of material? Same ole boring retort as normal...... Just waiting for Muttley to send his usual laughing icon to top it off.
> 
> Now beat it u loser :smile


Pissed and depressed is just what you do on Fridays. Same pattern week after week. Time * you * tried something different, loser :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

OCDCHBC up to his usual antics.:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think Team Taylor should give the Soliman kid a rematch. They have bigger fish to fry. The Soliman kid brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Hey Diamond Dingle answer me two questions:
> 
> 1. Did he have surgery in America where he was required to undergo a procedure in which an anesthetist was involved?
> 2.* Can you provide the name of both the surgeon and the anesthetist involved*?


Yes Kel kid there is no reason Dales Berries/Team Soliman can't give those names to prove the authenticity of the Soliman kids injury.

If Soliman had this surgery in the States then who paid for it. Would Solimans health care coverage cover it / Solimans promoter etc etc.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Taylor is so punch drunk he's only just realised what he's got. If his management are smart they'll have him retire as a champion, but given this is boxing they'll line up the biggest pay day they can instead and watch him get pummeled.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Now the title has changed hands I can't see how Taylor would grant a rematch. I would be all for it though and think he deserves it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair enough for him to chase it, he was unfortunate with the injury and would likely have beat Taylor without it. That said, there are plenty options available for Taylor who will bring more money and see this as the easiest option to win a belt so I doubt he gets it unless he has a rematch clause.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Teeto


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Teeto


Why are you mentioning CHB's most prolific poster for?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Why are you mentioning CHB's most prolific poster for?


:lol: he gets a big laugh from the way Aussies talk to each other. Go and have a look in the R.I.P. Gough Whitlam thread.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the updates on todays fight Dale , unlucky Alex keep slugging mate .posted here by mistake .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I thought Sam had surgery a few days after the fight, dunno why it's in doubt.
Dunno why Sam would fake an injury either, he was winning the fight. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I thought Sam had surgery a few days after the fight, dunno why it's in doubt.
> Dunno why Sam would fake an injury either, he was winning the fight. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


Sam was under the knife straight after the fight, Christian Ennor spent the entire night at the hospital :conf


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sam was under the knife straight after the fight, Christian Ennor spent the entire night at the hospital :conf


Well that's real love that is :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Well that's real love that is :lol:


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I thought Sam had surgery a few days after the fight, dunno why it's in doubt.
> Dunno why Sam would fake an injury either, he was winning the fight. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


Has anyone actually come out and said Sam Soliman faked the injury? Nobody with any integrity has I know that much.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Has anyone actually come out and said Sam Soliman faked the injury? Nobody with any integrity has I know that much.


Only a couple of boofheads here are implying it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I thought Sam had surgery a few days after the fight, dunno why it's in doubt.
> Dunno why Sam would fake an injury either, he was winning the fight. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


 Link to article saying he had surgery?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Link to article saying he had surgery?


Can't remember where I saw it?
Maybe it was Dale who told me a few weeks ago on my road trip... :huh


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Can't remember where I saw it?
> Maybe it was Dale who told me a few weeks ago on my road trip... :huh


 No mention of it in this interview with Ray Wheatley only that he is in a brace doing rehab.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/soliman-i-will-be-back-early-in-2015-266543#more-266543



> Boxing News
> 
> Soliman: I will be back early in 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No mention of it in this interview with Ray Wheatley only that he is in a brace doing rehab.


As I said, Dale told me a few days after the fight. 
I have no reason to doubt him, do you?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Link to article saying he had surgery?


Link to the article claiming Soliman faked the injury?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Link to the article claiming Soliman faked the injury?


 As usual Spider arguing for the sake of it. As if there is going to be an article saying that Im just saying I don't doubt Dale was told Sam had surgery but in no interviews does he say that. Why wouldn't he say he had surgery? He goes into details about everything else rehab,brace etc. Why not mention that?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> As usual Spider arguing for the sake of it. As if there is going to be an article saying that Im just saying I don't doubt Dale was told Sam had surgery but in no interviews does he say that. Why wouldn't he say he had surgery? He goes into details about everything else rehab,brace etc. Why not mention that?


You seem to have the utterly ridiculous idea in your head Sam Soliman faked the injury :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> As I said, Dale told me a few days after the fight.
> I have no reason to doubt him, do you?


I may have simply read it on my missuses facebook, that Christian was by Sam's side during his hospital stay, and waited in there untill he came out from surgery. For all the fuckwits that doubt this, it's all for the world to see at facebook page 'Top Rank Fitness and Boxing'


stiflers mum said:


> As usual Spider arguing for the sake of it. As if there is going to be an article saying that Im just saying I don't doubt Dale was told Sam had surgery but in no interviews does he say that. Why wouldn't he say he had surgery? He goes into details about everything else rehab,brace etc. Why not mention that?


Look, I know you are the one who has been questioning this and accusing Sam of throwing the fight as well as feeding the 'dickhead brigade', I've been well and truly made aware of this by numerous text messages, you are entitled to your opinion and this is why I've not yet responded to it, what you are claiming is very insulting to the whole team, as well as making no real sense what-so-ever financially and is bordering on* libel*. I'd watch yourself. @bruiserh89


Spider said:


> Link to the article claiming Soliman faked the injury?


This!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

There just seems to be a lot, A LOT of inconsistancies with Team Solimans "injury" story.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I may have simply read it on my missuses facebook, that Christian was by Sam's side during his hospital stay, and waited in there untill he came out from surgery. For all the fuckwits that doubt this, it's all for the world to see at facebook page 'Top Rank Fitness and Boxing'
> 
> Look, I know you are the one who has been questioning this and accusing Sam of throwing the fight as well as feeding the 'dickhead brigade', I've been well and truly made aware of this by numerous text messages, you are entitled to your opinion and this is why I've not yet responded to it, what you are claiming is very insulting to the whole team, as well as making no real sense what-so-ever financially and is bordering on* libel*. I'd watch yourself. @bruiserh89
> 
> This!


In terms of libel for the forum? Possibly. Where its been said Sam's bunging it on, its information in the public domain that, if incorrect, has some potential to damage the reputation of Sam and therefore potentially his future earnings as a boxer. The difference is here we're digital rather than the old newspaper days, so we can easily make amendments if approached. Remove posts etc. In fact we have here before. We wouldn't try to take a 'freedom of speech' high ground, we'd respect the wishes of the person impacted.

We want it to be open here to share opinions. If you don't like a boxer, you're free to say. What's really not cool here though, is that SOME (not you stiff IMO) make derogatory and defamatory comments about boxers PURELY to get an angry reaction from other posters who either support those boxers or know them personally. That shit stinks and its not what we're about here. Its only a very small minority that do that on here, everyone knows them.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> As usual Spider arguing for the sake of it. As if there is going to be an article saying that Im just saying I don't doubt Dale was told Sam had surgery but in no interviews does he say that. Why wouldn't he say he had surgery? He goes into details about everything else rehab,brace etc. Why not mention that?


Who knows? Maybe he doesn't want to let on how serious it was, or maybe there's just some other reason that's none of anyones business.

None of which means he didn't have surgery though.

Stiffy mate, you're just rolling with these other 2 buffoons coming up with conspiracy theories about people who they have no respect for at all.
They are turds, pure and simple, and they're dragging you down to their level.

You're not doing yourself any favours on ESB either, it looks like you're having too much fun with the turds of the world.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit , Choose the words of your next post extremely carefully Stiffles mum because it looks like the internet police are looking at you closely with a view of suing your arse , what a let down this site has turned out to be first the applauded & welcomed return of Sally Winder now this , Adios lads it had been great . :-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh shit , Choose the words of your next post extremely carefully Stiffles mum because it looks like the internet police are looking at you closely with a view of suing your arse , what a let down this site has turned out to be first the applauded & welcomed return of Sally Winder now this , Hywel Fawr lads it had been great . :-(


Josey,

The only thing standing in the way of this forum being an absolute shit-hole like ESB is Bruiser. Without moderation this place would soon be almost as bad as ESB is. If you prefer shitholes post there mate. If you want to talk boxing come here :good


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh shit , Choose the words of your next post extremely carefully Stiffles mum because it looks like the internet police are looking at you closely with a view of suing your arse , what a let down this site has turned out to be first the applauded & welcomed return of Sally Winder now this , Adios lads it had been great . :-(


If you prefer the alternative than that's your choice. Keep it teen soap opera poster free as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> In terms of libel for the forum? Possibly. Where its been said Sam's bunging it on, its information in the public domain that, if incorrect, has some potential to damage the reputation of Sam and therefore potentially his future earnings as a boxer. The difference is here we're digital rather than the old newspaper days, so we can easily make amendments if approached. Remove posts etc. In fact we have here before. We wouldn't try to take a 'freedom of speech' high ground, we'd respect the wishes of the person impacted.
> 
> We want it to be open here to share opinions. If you don't like a boxer, you're free to say. What's really not cool here though, is that SOME (not you stiff IMO) make derogatory and defamatory comments about boxers PURELY to get an angry reaction from other posters who either support those boxers or know them personally. That shit stinks and its not what we're about here. Its only a very small minority that do that on here, everyone knows them.


Not at all talking about this forum, bruiser, and I wouldn't even bring any of these allegations or banter to Sam's attention, like I said, I think Stiffler is entitled to his oppinion, we all are, really. Just offering advice to perhaps be careful how far he runs with it as arthriscopic surgery is very easy to prove should Sam get wind of some of the shit that has been posted on two other forums.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@bruiserh89, I merely tagged you last night as I thought you would know more about libel than I do.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @bruiserh89, I merely tagged you last night as I thought you would know more about libel than I do.


Yeah all good. No I don't know that much about it. Just the basic principle.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> There just seems to be a lot, A LOT of inconsistancies with Team Solimans "injury" story.


 I started the Soliman threw the fight story as a shit stir but really go to his facebook. he fought Taylor 8th Oct.

https://www.facebook.com/samkingsoliman

10th Oct enjoying feast with friends with crutches in photo shot *10 metres* away. Thought you couldn''t put weight on a badly injured leg. How did he get to the table?










13th Oct enjoying first NBA game with mate roaring Rory Howe.










No mention of surgery in any articles, out and about having a good time 5 days after the fight. Lot's of inconsistencies Im sure this thread will get deleted like the threads at ESB about his positive drug test. Can't say anything bad about Sam Soliman or dodgy Dave.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I started the Soliman threw the fight story as a shit stir but really go to his facebook. he fought Taylor 8th Oct.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/samkingsoliman
> 
> ...


You are trying to insinuate Sam Soliman threw the fight. But don't have the balls to come out and say it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> You are trying to insinuate Sam Soliman threw the fight. But don't have the balls to come out and say it.


 Im merely saying it's a possibility. I wouldn't blame him if he did but I can't say with absolute 100% certainty.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Im merely saying it's a possibility. I wouldn't blame him if he did but I can't say with absolute 100% certainty.


Like I said, you are trying to insinuate Sam Soliman threw the fight. But don't have the balls to come out and say it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I started the Soliman threw the fight story as a shit stir but really go to his facebook. he fought Taylor 8th Oct.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/samkingsoliman
> 
> ...


Obviously you have never been on crutches before. Anyone who has knows if you put them near a table in a restaurant they end up getting knocked over. The usual practice is someone you are with moves them once you get to your chair, and then gets them for you when you leave. Are you incapable of considering that possibility?

And what is Soliman guilty of in the picture you posted of him at the NBA game? Smiling?

You add crutches against a wall and smiling in a public place and come up with Sam Soliman throwing the fight atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No mention of surgery in any articles, out and about having a good time 5 days after the fight. Lot's of inconsistencies Im sure this thread will get deleted like the threads at ESB about his positive drug test. Can't say anything bad about Sam Soliman or dodgy Dave.


Not so it seems. Had a look at ESB as you suggested and they haven't deleted this >>>



stiflers mum said:


> IMO their was no injury. Taylor was paying $5 to win by decision I reckon Sam cleaned up big time $$$ wise,still looks like a warrior. Beautifully played by Sammy People aren't going to demand scans he's not high profile or hated and is virtually unknown and ignored by the media.


I don't know much about libel. Other than to say that's probably a good example of it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Obviously you have never been on crutches before. Anyone who has knows if you put them near a table in a restaurant they end up getting knocked over. The usual practice is someone you are with moves them once you get to your chair, and then gets them for you when you leave. Are you incapable of considering that possibility?
> 
> And what is Soliman guilty of in the picture you posted of him at the NBA game? Smiling?
> 
> You add crutches against a wall and smiling in a public place and come up with Sam Soliman throwing the fight atsch


 I have been on crutches you lay them on the ground within easy reach. Go back to detective school OCDCHBC I thought ESB was beneath you? You were banned there under your Spider username yet still monitor posts there. The words IMO is in my opinion meaning in my opinion Soliman faked/exaggerated his injury. Why would Ennor not pull him out of the fight when he had no chance of winning? He's his friend why let a friend fight on in pain after the knockdowns?.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I started the Soliman threw the fight story as a shit stir but really go to his facebook. he fought Taylor 8th Oct.
> 
> 10th Oct enjoying feast with friends with crutches in photo shot *10 metres* away. Thought you couldn''t put weight on a badly injured leg. How did he get to the table?


That doesn't look even remotely close to 10m to me, my guess would be perhaps 3m maybe 4m at the most.
In any case, as Spider said, quite often someone else will shift the crutches to a more practical position and help them get them back when needed.


> 13th Oct enjoying first NBA game with mate roaring Rory Howe.


Far out Stiff, this is a fair old stretch. The guy can't go out and have a good time? He has to stay in bed with his leg up?
Do you know the extent of the injury?

I know people that have had hip replacements (major surgery) and have walked stairs unassisted 1 week after the OP.

I would imagine someone as fit and healthy as Sam would bounce back pretty quickly after surgery.


> No mention of surgery in any articles, out and about having a good time 5 days after the fight. *Lot's of inconsistencies*


Only if you're an idiot. I don't think you're one of those.


> Im sure this thread will get deleted like the threads at ESB about his positive drug test.


Perhaps rightly so, would you want false information spread about you if you were in his position?


> Can't say anything bad about Sam Soliman or dodgy Dave.


Again, rightly so if you have no proof of this conspiracy theory.

It would be a little different if you actually had something, but you don't...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Gorilla Soliman throw the fight ? I don't know myself only Team Soliman would know that. In the world of boxing fights have been thrown over the years for many different reasons. To totally ignore the remote possibility imo is very naive.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

A lot of backslappers still snooping over at ESB :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> A lot of backslappers still snooping over at ESB :lol:


kel kid that's because it's world class over there. They secretly want to be a part of it and can't help themselves. Whether it be under an alt or just reading the forums unannounced you can bet your last dollar that they are all there in some capacity.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> kel kid that's because it's world class over there. They secretly want to be a part of it and can't help themselves. Whether it be under an alt or just reading the forums unannounced you can bet your last dollar that they are all there in some capacity.


If it's so great at ESB, why are you 2 buffoons still posting here?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> If it's so great at ESB, why are you 2 buffoons still posting here?


I post on numerous sporting boards Socks kid. Never use any alts like many boganbackslappers do. I like CHB especially the Lounge section.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I post on numerous sporting boards Socks kid. Never use any alts like many boganbackslappers do. I like CHB especially the Lounge section.


Do you troll all of them or just here and ESB?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/10854/soliman-hopes-for-taylor-rematch



> On Oct. 8, Sam Soliman lost his middleweight title by unanimous decision to Jermain Taylor, who scored four knockdowns en route to reclaiming one of the belts he previously held as undisputed champion after he beat Bernard Hopkins for the first time in 2005.
> 
> Australia's Soliman (44-12, 18 KOs), who turns 41 on Nov. 13, suffered a knee injury during the sixth round and was reduced to a one-legged fighter for the second half of the fight. Soliman, who has been rehabilitating the ligament injury, said he expects to be back to full health in early 2015.
> 
> ...


If Taylor is so sure he's the champ than why not a rematch?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The words IMO is in my opinion meaning in my opinion Soliman faked/exaggerated his injury. Why would Ennor not pull him out of the fight when he had no chance of winning? He's his friend why let a friend fight on in pain after the knockdowns?.


That's not what you said at all. Have another read and then explain this fanciful bullshit >>>



stiflers mum said:


> IMO their was no injury. Taylor was paying $5 to win by decision I reckon Sam cleaned up big time $$$ wise,still looks like a warrior. Beautifully played by Sammy People aren't going to demand scans he's not high profile or hated and is virtually unknown and ignored by the media.


You clearly claim there was no injury and Soliman threw the fight :rolleyes

Clearly you have hung around the grubs we moved here to get away from for too long. They have you in their pockets and you are now coming out with the exact same shit they post atsch


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Do you troll all of them or just here and ESB?


I don't troll Socks kid. Not on here, not anywhere. I tell it how it is kid. Always have, always will.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Josey,
> 
> The only thing standing in the way of this forum being an absolute shit-hole like ESB is Bruiser. Without moderation this place would soon be almost as bad as ESB is. If you prefer shitholes post there mate. If you want to talk boxing come here :good


The day i have to take advice off you on how i spend my time and gather boxing information is the day i probably stop using the Internet all together , just remember CHB stands for check hook boxing not 'could have been ' boxing i post whenever and where ever i choose , same goes for that Pira fella .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The day i have to take advice off you on how i spend my time and gather boxing information is the day i probably stop using the Internet all together , just remember CHB stands for check hook boxing not 'could have been ' boxing i post whenever and where ever i choose , same goes for that Pira fella .


You were the one saying goodbye >>>

QUOTE=Josey Wales;1615421] Oh shit , Choose the words of your next post extremely carefully Stiffles mum because it looks like the internet police are looking at you closely with a view of suing your arse , what a let down this site has turned out to be first the applauded & welcomed return of Sally Winder now this , *Adios lads it had been great *. :-([/QUOTE]

Obviously you have changed your mind yet again. You have had more farewells than Dame Nellie Melba


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> You were the one saying goodbye >>>
> 
> QUOTE=Josey Wales;1615421] Oh shit , Choose the words of your next post extremely carefully Stiffles mum because it looks like the internet police are looking at you closely with a view of suing your arse , what a let down this site has turned out to be first the applauded & welcomed return of Sally Winder now this , *Adios lads it had been great *. :-(


Obviously you have changed your mind yet again. You have had more farewells than Dame Nellie Melba[/QUOTE]

Well if you stopped suggesting i fuck off maybe i wouldn't contemplate fucking off , I said nothing about Bruiser but you jumped in feet first doing your Tarzan act trying to twist shit like you are so fond of doing , news flash mate no one gives a fuck what you advise .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Obviously you have changed your mind yet again. You have had more farewells than Dame Nellie Melba


Well if you stopped suggesting i fuck off maybe i wouldn't contemplate fucking off , I said nothing about Bruiser but you jumped in feet first doing your Tarzan act trying to twist shit like you are so fond of doing , news flash mate no one gives a fuck what you advise .[/QUOTE]

atsch


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Well if you stopped suggesting i fuck off maybe i wouldn't contemplate fucking off , I said nothing about Bruiser but you jumped in feet first doing your Tarzan act trying to twist shit like you are so fond of doing , news flash mate no one gives a fuck what you advise .


atsch[/QUOTE]

Show me where i suggested Bruiser ain't doing anything other than a sterling job for us all here instead of dead head face palming as an out ,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey,

Put your glasses on and read what I wrote properly >>>



Spider said:


> Josey,
> 
> The only thing standing in the way of this forum being an absolute shit-hole like ESB is Bruiser. Without moderation this place would soon be almost as bad as ESB is. If you prefer shitholes post there mate. If you want to talk boxing come here :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Josey,
> 
> Put your glasses on and read what I wrote properly >>>


CHB you put your glasses on and read what i initially wrote , I suggested this ain't the place to be if what posters said will end up with them being sued ( not that i personally get involved with slating fighters here as a rule ) then you basically TOLD me to either STFU either talk boxing or fuck off back to ESB .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> CHB you put your glasses on and read what i initially wrote , I suggested this ain't the place to be if what posters said will end up with them being sued ( not that i personally get involved with slating fighters here as a rule ) then you basically TOLD me to either STFU either talk boxing or fuck off back to ESB .


Here's what I posted for a third time >>>



Spider said:


> Josey,
> 
> The only thing standing in the way of this forum being an absolute shit-hole like ESB is Bruiser. Without moderation this place would soon be almost as bad as ESB is. If you prefer shitholes post there mate. If you want to talk boxing come here :good


Feel free to point out which part you disagree with.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Here's what I posted for a third time >>>
> 
> Feel free to point out which part you disagree with.


The part where you took it upon yourself to TELL me if I didn't like the way things are run here then to fuck off over to ESB to post ( something i do anyway as I like the site also ) , ie who the fuck are you to dictate what i do ???? You have taken it upon yourself to police this site the way you policed ESB before you got fucked off from there for suggesting all sorts to SOX etc .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The part where you took it upon yourself to TELL me if I didn't like the way things are run here then to fuck off over to ESB to post .


Point out where it says "fuck off" >>>



Spider said:


> Josey,
> 
> The only thing standing in the way of this forum being an absolute shit-hole like ESB is Bruiser. Without moderation this place would soon be almost as bad as ESB is. If you prefer shitholes post there mate. If you want to talk boxing come here :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Point out where it says "fuck off" >>>


Now your just being silly, you knew what you were suggesting . It's there in black and white , now I'm off for a beer .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Now your just being silly, you knew what you were suggesting . It's there in black and white , now I'm off for a beer .


Good. That was an argument that never was :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Good. That was an argument that never was :lol:


Yup things get way too serious around here at times . :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing forum legend Josey Wales.:happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The part where you took it upon yourself to TELL me if I didn't like the way things are run here then to fuck off over to ESB to post ( something i do anyway as I like the site also ) , ie who the fuck are you to dictate what i do ???? You have taken it upon yourself to police this site the way you policed ESB before you got fucked off from there for suggesting all sorts to SOX etc .


 Oh Josey don't question OCDCHB/SC you remember what happened at ESB. You will be harassed like Whopperdong,Sox and every other person who disagrees with OCDCHB/SC and defended Ashley or anyone else OCDCHB/SC didn't like. OCDCHB/SC is CHB's very own moral police of everything from racism to drinking(whilst defending racist drunks like Tony Hood because they write articles for free for the fist and work for free on Les Darcy's statue).

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=259596&page=100
atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Oh Josey don't question OCDCHB/SC you remember what happened at ESB. You will be harassed like Whopperdong,Sox and every other person who disagrees with OCDCHB/SC and defended Ashley or anyone else OCDCHB/SC didn't like. OCDCHB/SC is CHB's very own moral police of everything from racism to drinking(whilst defending racist drunks like Tony Hood because they write articles for free for the fist and work for free on Les Darcy's statue).
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=259596&page=100
> atsch


So, the clown running around claiming Sam Soliman threw the fight returns.

Finishing sulking have we :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> So, the clown running around claiming Sam Soliman threw the fight returns.
> 
> Finishing sulking have we :lol:


 What the hell are you talking about OCDCHB/SC? Where did I go and where was I sulking?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Where did I go and where was I sulking?


You made an idiot of yourself claiming Sam Soliman threw the fight against Taylor, and when it was pointed out you went off and had a sulk :lol:

You did exactly the same thing when it was pointed out what an idiot you were making of yourself with your Danny Green hate crusade :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> You made an idiot of yourself claiming Sam Soliman threw the fight against Taylor, and when it was pointed out you went off and had a sulk :lol:
> 
> You did exactly the same thing when it was pointed out what an idiot you were making of yourself with your Danny Green hate crusade :lol:


 Nobody sulked off and the only people who were angry with my Green hate crusade were Green lovers. You are the last person to talk about sulking off as soon as Ippy,Phil Austin made you look like an idiot with your Ashley was this one and that one. RIP COULDHAVEBEEN and Spider is born.:lol:
Different username same agenda. And still trying to be the alt exposer atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nobody sulked off and the only people who were angry with my Green hate crusade were Green lovers. You are the last person to talk about sulking off as soon as Ippy,Phil Austin made you look like an idiot with your Ashley was this one and that one. RIP COULDHAVEBEEN and Spider is born.:lol:
> Different username same agenda. And still trying to be the alt exposer atsch


Sox and I helped start this Aussie forum so people who genuinely wanted to discuss boxing could escape retard level posting you have provided us with above.

But sadly every time you make an arse of yourself - like you did with your compulsive Green hate and now ridiculously claiming Soliman threw the fight - and people point it out you regress back to the same old childish ESB level crap.

Looks like you will always only be an ESB level poster. Time to run along and play with your trolling mates :hi:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The thread is intended to be about Sam Soliman. When are you going to justify this >>>



stiflers mum said:


> IMO their was no injury. Taylor was paying $5 to win by decision I reckon Sam cleaned up big time $$$ wise,still looks like a warrior. Beautifully played by Sammy :clapeople aren't going to demand scans he's not high profile or hated and is virtually unknown and ignored by the media.


You are probably too ashamed to even try and explain it, and so you should be :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Did someone mention drunken racists? :conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Did someone mention drunken racists? :conf


It's only Monday. That's your Friday act :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Did someone mention drunken racists? :conf


 Yeah but not you mate Tony Hood :lol:. He abuses jews,peoples German and Korean wives but he writes for the Fist and likes Danny Green so he gets a free pass. Your turn Friday.:smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah but not you mate Tony Hood :lol:. He abuses jews,peoples German and Korean wives but he writes for the Fist and likes Danny Green so he gets a free pass. Your turn Friday.:smile


Are you totally incapable of posting on topic?

Truth is you are so embarrassed with your claim Sam Soliman threw the fight you are doing everything you can to change the subject :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Are you totally incapable of posting on topic?
> 
> Truth is you are so embarrassed with your claim Sam Soliman threw the fight you are doing everything you can to change the subject :yep


 No Im not Im just not going to argue the point with you. You are incapable of accepting an alternative POV of yours is possible.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No Im not Im just not going to argue the point with you. You are incapable of accepting an alternative POV of yours is possible.


If you could support your bizarre claim Soliman threw the fight against Taylor people might start taking notice. Truth is your claim is based on his crutches leaning against a wall and him smiling at a baseball game.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

If Soliman had surgery post fight why did he have it in the States ? The cost would have been immense I would presume in the States. Who would have paid for this surgery ? Why not have the surgery back in Oz ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> If Soliman had surgery post fight why did he have it in the States ? The cost would have been immense I would presume in the States. Who would have paid for this surgery ? Why not have the surgery back in Oz ?


I haven't claimed he had surgery. Just that he was injured during the fight and that he didn't throw the fight as stifflers mum is claiming.

Even if he didn't have surgery it doesn't automatically mean he threw the fight atsch


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> *I haven't claimed he had surgery*. Just that he was injured during the fight and that he didn't throw the fight as stifflers mum is claiming.


So now even you don't think he had surgery ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So now even you don't think he had surgery ?


Nice try. But I don't know whether he had surgery or not and have never claimed to know.

However, I do believe Soliman was injured, and don't believe like stifflers mum is making out, that Soliman threw the fight. There's nothing to support that claim whatsoever.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Nice try. But I don't know whether he had surgery or not and have never claimed to know.
> 
> However, I do believe Soliman was injured, and don't believe like stifflers mum is making out, that Soliman threw the fight. There's nothing to support that claim whatsoever.


Yeah kid I don't know myself if Soliman was injured or not / had surgery or not. I'm on the fence.

Stifler is not the sort of person to make up allegations just for the sake of it to wind people up though. I have always thought of him as an honest straight shooter type of character which has got me thinking more closely about this topic that maybe, just maybe there is something to these allegations/inconsistancies. I don't know I think I will keep an open mind.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah kid I don't know myself if Soliman was injured or not / had surgery or not. I'm on the fence.
> 
> Stifler is not the sort of person to make up allegations just for the sake of it to wind people up though. I have always thought of him as an honest straight shooter type of character which has got me thinking more closely about this topic that maybe, just maybe there is something to these allegations/inconsistancies. I don't know I think I will keep an open mind.


The basis of his argument is some crutches leaning against a wall and Soliman smiling at a baseball game :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah kid I don't know myself if Soliman was injured or not / had surgery or not. I'm on the fence.
> 
> Stifler is not the sort of person to make up allegations just for the sake of it to wind people up though. I have always thought of him as an honest straight shooter type of character which has got me thinking more closely about this topic that maybe, just maybe there is something to these allegations/inconsistancies. I don't know I think I will keep an open mind.


 Look Francis whilst I admire certain posters loyalty to their mates there is no point arguing with Spider. You can show him conflicting reports of the injury from Sam.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/soliman-i-will-be-back-early-in-2015-266543#more-266543



> in early December.
> 
> â€œThe injury to my knee happened in round five and I was in control of the fight until that occurred, said Soliman. â€œHad I been losing the rounds before that injury I definitely would have contemplated retirement. I take nothing away from Jermaine Taylor. He has been an outstanding world champion and I respect what he has done in boxing. Jermain is five years younger than me but I still feel many years younger than what I am and I credit that to the clean life I have lived and my dedication to training.


 And from his lawyer on his facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/samkingsol...0149965770165/699808953470927/?type=1&theater

Who said it happened in round 4 you have to ask questions. Oct 17 Kurt Emhoff say's it happened in the 4th round Oct 30 Sam told Ray Wheatley it happened in the 5th.:conf:huh


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Look Francis whilst I admire certain posters loyalty to their mates there is no point arguing with Spider. You can show him conflicting reports of the injury from Sam.
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/soliman-i-will-be-back-early-in-2015-266543#more-266543
> 
> ...


I'll be happy to have a serous look at why you think Sam Soliman threw the fight against Taylor once you present an argument to support it.

So far we have crutches against a wall. Smiling at a baseball game, and some perceived uncertainty about whether Soliman's injury occurred in the 4th or 5th round :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Oh Josey don't question OCDCHB/SC you remember what happened at ESB. You will be harassed like Whopperdong,Sox and every other person who disagrees with OCDCHB/SC and defended Ashley or anyone else OCDCHB/SC didn't like. OCDCHB/SC is CHB's very own moral police of everything from racism to drinking(whilst defending racist drunks like Tony Hood because they write articles for free for the fist and work for free on Les Darcy's statue).
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=259596&page=100
> atsch


You, the bloke who goes forensic when digging up threads from years ago to catch someone out, have got a cheek accusing anyone else of being OCD.

The way you're carrying on about Soliman's injury has got autistic written all over it :-(


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I always troll Sox. Here, anywhere. I never tell it how it is. Always have, always will.


I thought so, thanks.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I'm finding this whole thread interesting to say the least, Dales Berries told the backslappers that Soliman had surgery yet couldhavebeen is now saying he doesn't know either way....... That is a slap in the face to Dales Berries from one of his supporters.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> If Soliman had surgery post fight why did he have it in the States ? The cost would have been immense I would presume in the States. Who would have paid for this surgery ? Why not have the surgery back in Oz ?


When i did my knee ln playing rugby i had to have surgery the very next Monday as i did it on a Saturday afternoon but i
was on crutches for the best part of nine months after my three day stay in hospital and it took me the best part of 30 months until i was able to trot out onto the pitch again Francis , I don't think Sammy threw this fight personally but i can understand people asking the question , to be honest if i was Sammy i would have had my purse on losing if the odds were ridiculously long ( think Butch outta pulp fiction ) :lol: , think a million bucks @ what 4-1 or a trinket quarter share of a World title ? No fucking contest really in my book If Sammy thought anything different then good on him as his integrity is on a much higher plain than mine , another angle COULD be if injury was faked Sammy would have a great case to fight for the title again if Jermain has to vacate the title if he goes over the wire for shooting his Bro -in- Law . The Circumstances around the loss certainly warrant discussion on any boxing forum though IMO and posters shouldn't be shackled with threats of legal action for doing so .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> When i did my knee ln playing rugby i had to have surgery the very next Monday as i did it on a Saturday afternoon but i
> was on crutches for the best part of nine months after my three day stay in hospital and it took me the best part of 30 months until i was able to trot out onto the pitch again Francis , I don't think Sammy threw this fight personally but i can understand people asking the question , to be honest if i was Sammy i would have had my purse on losing if the odds were ridiculously long ( think Butch outta pulp fiction ) :lol: , think a million bucks @ what 4-1 or a trinket quarter share of a World title ? No fucking contest really in my book If Sammy thought anything different then good on him as his integrity is on a much higher plain than mine , another angle COULD be if injury was faked Sammy would have a great case to fight for the title again if Jermain has to vacate the title if he goes over the wire for shooting his Bro -in- Law . The Circumstances around the loss certainly warrant discussion on any boxing forum though IMO and posters shouldn't be shackled with threats of legal action .


The amount of times I've had sporting injuries on the Saturday cursing the fact that doctors get weekends off for good behaviour too! Dental was the worst. Two front teeth me a hockey stick.

I gotta put the legal action stuff to bed. A writer for a paper wouldn't get sued, it would be the editor/owner. So yeah, it would be Jay's problem. That said, its not going to happen. On request, we would remove the offending thread.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hockey stick to the mush sounds bad mate did you get a grill fitted gangsta styli ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hockey stick to the mush sounds bad mate did you get a grill fitted gangsta styli ?


Haha. Was tempting, it is how I roll but went with the implant teeth that was 5 grand each and nearly 12 months to do the process. I wear a mouth guard now. Aint hindsight a bitch!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Was tempting, it is how I roll but went with the implant teeth that was 5 grand each and nearly 12 months to do the process. I wear a mouth guard now. Aint hindsight a bitch!


As a full back i always wore a shield if i forgot it i used a segment of orange peel
Lol , back in the 70's & 80's it was frowned upon but i got great front windows now in my 50's where most of my mates either look like odd job or a bar room piano .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> As a full back i always wore a shield if i forgot it i used a segment of orange peel
> Lol , back in the 70's & 80's it was frowned upon but i got great front windows now in my 50's where most of my mates either look like odd job or a bar room piano .


:rofl smart man!


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah kid I don't know myself if Soliman was injured or not / had surgery or not. I'm on the fence.
> 
> Stifler is not the sort of person to make up allegations just for the sake of it to wind people up though. I have always thought of him as an honest straight shooter type of character which has got me thinking more closely about this topic that maybe, just maybe there is something to these allegations/inconsistancies. I don't know I think I will keep an open mind.


Your full of it - "on the fence", who are you kidding. :-(
Try and be all reasonable here and then act a twat on ESB.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Look Francis whilst I admire certain posters loyalty to their mates there is no point arguing with Spider. You can show him conflicting reports of the injury from Sam.
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/soliman-i-will-be-back-early-in-2015-266543#more-266543
> 
> ...


Your carrying on like a complete muppet. Take this conspiracy shit to a 9/11 forum.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Francis mate I think you are right in that Geales is now a shot fighter.


You're finally talking sense Socks kid.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Your full of it - "on the fence", who are you kidding. :-(
> Try and be all reasonable here and then *act a twat on ESB.*


He's not acting.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

The insanity that has ensued after the last two Sam Soliman fights, in all four boxing forums I still bother trying to read/participate in...has been incredible to watch.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> When i did my knee ln playing rugby i had to have surgery the very next Monday as i did it on a Saturday afternoon but i
> was on crutches for the best part of nine months after my three day stay in hospital and it took me the best part of 30 months until i was able to trot out onto the pitch again Francis , I don't think Sammy threw this fight personally but i can understand people asking the question , to be honest if i was Sammy i would have had my purse on losing if the odds were ridiculously long ( think Butch outta pulp fiction ) :lol: , think a million bucks @ what 4-1 or a trinket quarter share of a World title ? No fucking contest really in my book If Sammy thought anything different then good on him as his integrity is on a much higher plain than mine , another angle COULD be if injury was faked Sammy would have a great case to fight for the title again if Jermain has to vacate the title if he goes over the wire for shooting his Bro -in- Law . The Circumstances around the loss certainly warrant discussion on any boxing forum though IMO and posters shouldn't be shackled with threats of legal action for doing so .


 Taylor by decision payed $5 here I had $20 on it.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=16577643

But I thought Haymon would have the judges on side. This is how jaded I have become about some boxing matches. Taylor should never of been near the IBF top 15 look at his previous opponents before Soliman FFS.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Your full of it - "on the fence", who are you kidding. :-(
> Try and be all reasonable here and then act a twat on ESB.


What on earth are you carrying on about Pira kid ? I think you must have a screw loose or something.

In my forum discussion with Spider yesterday I stated that I'm on the fence with regard to Gorilla Soliman throwing his fight against Jermain Taylor and I remain on the fence. I'm not convinced by Stiflers agruments (although they are quite telling) and I'm certainly not convinced by Dales Berries explanations of the various inconsistancies in Team Gorilla Solimans "stories". I am on the fence and will keep an open mind on this ongoing discussion.

Pira kid only very naive boxing fans would not be open to the thought that throwing fights happens from time to time in the shady world of professional boxing. Even trinket holders have been accused over the years of throwing fights. Think Bruce Seldon v Mike Tyson or Stipe Drews v Grining Greeny to name a few. There are suspicions there.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Your typing shit Francis - your soap opera bullshit and trolling is fucking boring.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Your typing shit Francis - your soap opera bullshit and trolling is fucking boring.


I like this dude. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> In my forum discussion with Spider yesterday I stated that I'm on the fence with regard to Gorilla Soliman throwing his fight against Jermain Taylor and I remain on the fence. I'm not convinced by Stiflers agruments (although they are quite telling)...


Which part of stifflers mum's claim that Soliman threw the fight against Taylor do you find most compelling?

The picture of Soliman's crutches someone he was with probably placed out of the way so nobody knocked them over? Or the picture of Soliman having the nerve to smile in a public place after losing?

Thoughts?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Which part of stifflers mum's claim that Soliman threw the fight against Taylor do you find most compelling?
> 
> The picture of Soliman's crutches someone he was with probably placed out of the way so nobody knocked them over? Or the picture of Soliman having the nerve to smile in a public place after losing?
> 
> Thoughts?


About a week ago in forum discussions Dales Berries stated that Gorilla Soliman didn't need/use crutches at all. He got caught out badly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> About a week ago in forum discussions Dales Berries stated that Gorilla Soliman didn't need/use crutches at all. He got caught out badly.


So you think Soliman threw the fight against Taylor because Dale said Soliman is no longer on crutches?

Crutches aren't a life sentence you know. Or perhaps you think they are? :lol:

We saw from the restaurant picture Soliman had been on crutches. Does it come as such a shock some time later he doesn't need them any more?

Thoughts?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> So you think Soliman threw the fight against Taylor because Dale said Soliman is no longer on crutches?
> 
> Crutches aren't a life sentence you know. Or perhaps you think they are? :lol:
> 
> ...


I don't know I'm on the fence remember.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Only an idiot would believe that Soliman would have deliberately gone to ground so many times (and therefore increasing the likelihood that the fight would be stopped), if he planned on throwing the fight to collect on a Taylor UD. The fight was very close to being stopped.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't know I'm on the fence remember.


So stifflers mum's "evidence" Soliman threw the fight against Taylor isn't "compelling" after all. How surprising is that?

Thoughts?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> So stifflers mum's "evidence" Soliman threw the fight against Taylor isn't "compelling" after all. How surprising is that?
> 
> Thoughts?


It's just as compelling as Dales berries/Team Gorilla Soliman numerous inconsistancies.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It's just as compelling as Dales berries/Team Gorilla Soliman numerous inconsistancies.


So we have stifflers mum claiming Soliman threw the fight despite not being able to offer any evidence why he came to that conclusion, and you on the fence though you can't offer any evidence either :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I remember I was dating this chick at Uni and we basically lived in the one dorm. My mate was in the dorm next to us. Anyway, we fought a lot. I didn't realise how much until my mate once told me that he used to hear us argue and he'd listen in (thin walls) as it was pretty entertaining. But as it went on, it got old and he stopped listening. Turned his stereo back up. That made me realise I needed to ditch her, but my point is that is exactly where this argument is now. Going around in circles and no longer interesting. Let's move on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I remember I was dating this chick at Uni and we basically lived in the one dorm. My mate was in the dorm next to us. Anyway, we fought a lot. I didn't realise how much until my mate once told me that he used to hear us argue and he'd listen in (thin walls) as it was pretty entertaining. But as it went on, it got old and he stopped listening. Turned his stereo back up. That made me realise I needed to ditch her, but my point is that is exactly where this argument is now. Going around in circles and no longer interesting. Let's move on.


I've pursed the discussion with the aim of flushing out any evidence anyone might have been able to offer to support stifflers mum's claim Sam Soliman threw the fight against Taylor.

I believe there's an obligation that goes with making wild claims like that - that is you need to be able to substantiate them.

However, there is no evidence on offer, as we all suspected, so I'm more than happy to move on :good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I remember I was dating this chick at Uni and we basically lived in the one dorm. My mate was in the dorm next to us. Anyway, we fought a lot. I didn't realise how much until my mate once told me that he used to hear us argue and he'd listen in (thin walls) as it was pretty entertaining. But as it went on, it got old and he stopped listening. Turned his stereo back up. That made me realise I needed to ditch her, but my point is that is exactly where this argument is now. Going around in circles and no longer interesting. Let's move on.


That's gold mate, and made me immediately think of this. :lol:
That reason is partially responsible for Mark Seymour writing this song.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's gold mate, and made me immediately think of this. :lol:
> That reason is partially responsible for Mark Seymour writing this song.


Poor ol' Mark Seymor, such a talent but such an angry man. His band is legendary, their tunes iconic but he has had to watch his brother be much, much more successful by being a bass player in some one else's band.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Poor ol' Mark Seymor, such a talent but such an angry man. His band is legendary, their tunes iconic but he has had to watch his brother be much, much more successful by being a bass player in some one else's band.


Did you see the doco about them about a year ago?
It really showed how tough the band did it in the early days.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Did you see the doco about them about a year ago?
> It really showed how tough the band did it in the early days.


No, never saw that, I know they did it tough, Mark certainly isn't a millionaire from it, although he did what he wanted on his terms though.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> I like this dude. :cheers


:cheers

They should use these trolls to close pubs - have a couple of troll's walk around threatening to talk to punters come last drinks and the place couldn't empty fast enough.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's gold mate, and made me immediately think of this. :lol:
> That reason is partially responsible for Mark Seymour writing this song.


:lol: Well played.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Only an idiot would believe that Soliman would have deliberately gone to ground so many times (and therefore increasing the likelihood that the fight would be stopped), if he planned on throwing the fight to collect on a Taylor UD. The fight was very close to being stopped.


That's why when there was a sniff the ref might stop the fight because of the injury, he started running on the spot like a madman telling the doctor there was nothing wrong with his knee .... explain that?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Did you see the doco about them about a year ago?
> It really showed how tough the band did it in the early days.


I'll keep an eye out for it.

All bands do it hard early days. Most never get through that stage and you never even get to hear of them.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's why when there was a sniff the ref might stop the fight because of the injury, he started running on the spot like a madman telling the doctor there was nothing wrong with his knee .... explain that?


If you've ever had a torn meniscus, as I have, you'd know that it would be no problem to jog up and down on the spot. However, when lateral movement is attempted the knee just gives way. And of course he's going to tell the ref that there's nothing wrong with his knee; he didn't want the fight stopped.

Stiflers is as just on the money with his belief that Soliman threw the fight as he was with his belief that I was Leroy Brown.

I honestly don't know what's wrong with you blokes.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If you've ever had a torn meniscus, as I have, you'd know that it would be no problem to jog up and down on the spot. However, when lateral movement is attempted the knee just gives way. And of course he's going to tell the ref that there's nothing wrong with his knee; he didn't want the fight stopped.
> 
> Stiflers is as just on the money with his belief that Soliman threw the fight as he was with his belief that I was Leroy Brown.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's wrong with you blokes.


Mate, I wouldn't give the low mutt the time of day, let alone give the pox ridden arsehole the satisfaction of a pleasant reply.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's why when there was a sniff the ref might stop the fight because of the injury, he started running on the spot like a madman telling the doctor there was nothing wrong with his knee .... explain that?


Same response to Kel - your trolling is fucking boring. Your not a doctor, apparently know very little about knee injuries and just pulling gossip out of your arse. You trolls might as well write for Womens Monthly magazine the way you get on your rags.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just hoping for another story from Bruiser, TBH. The last one reminded me of the dad from American Pie.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm just hoping for another story from Bruiser, TBH. The last one reminded me of the dad from American Pie.


 @bruiserh89

Perfect segue for more pearls of wisdom :hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm just hoping for another story from Bruiser, TBH. The last one reminded me of the dad from American Pie.


:deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Mate, I wouldn't give the low mutt the time of day, let alone give the pox ridden arsehole the satisfaction of a pleasant reply.


:deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Same response to Kel - your trolling is fucking boring. Your not a doctor, apparently know very little about knee injuries and just pulling gossip out of your arse. You trolls might as well write for Womens Monthly magazine the way you get on your rags.


:deal
Fuck, this little bloke's getting a workout today. :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If you've ever had a torn meniscus, as I have, you'd know that it would be no problem to jog up and down on the spot. However, when lateral movement is attempted the knee just gives way. And of course he's going to tell the ref that there's nothing wrong with his knee; he didn't want the fight stopped.
> 
> Stiflers is as just on the money with his belief that Soliman threw the fight as he was with his belief that I was Leroy Brown.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's wrong with you blokes.


Exactly right. When i tore my meniscus i could run and jog in and bounce around in a straight line, any time i would try to sidestep or pivot, however, it was cooked. Get a clue Kel


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still on the fence with regards to this topic.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If you've ever had a torn meniscus, as I have, you'd know that it would be no problem to jog up and down on the spot. However, when lateral movement is attempted the knee just gives way. And of course he's going to tell the ref that there's nothing wrong with his knee; he didn't want the fight stopped.
> 
> Stiflers is as just on the money with his belief that Soliman threw the fight as he was with his belief that I was Leroy Brown.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's wrong with you blokes.


 I never thought you were Leroy Brown I just said that to Ty because you wanted to fight him,he wanted your real name and he bagged Leroy on the forum I was just joking. But his lawyer said he injured it in the 4th.

https://www.facebook.com/samkingsol...0149965770165/699808953470927/?type=1&theater

He told Ray Wheatley he injured in the 5th.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/soliman-i-will-be-back-early-in-2015-266543#more-266543



> n early December.
> 
> â€œThe injury to my knee happened in round five and I was in control of the fight until that occurred, said Soliman. â€œHad I been losing the rounds before that injury I definitely would have contemplated retirement. I take nothing away from Jermaine Taylor. He has been an outstanding world champion and I respect what he has done in boxing. Jermain is five years younger than me but I still feel many years younger than what I am and I credit that to the clean life I have lived and my dedication to training.


 And in this article in Aus-boxing he and his manager said said he done it in the 6th.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/11/01/sam-soliman-looking-for-another-title-tilt-taylor-rematch/



> Sam Soliman looking for another title tilt, Taylor rematch
> soliman_taylor2
> 
> FORMER IBF middleweight champion, Sam Soliman, is on the comeback trail after winning the respect of millions of boxing fans around the world by raising the bar on courage and determination by fighting with a knee injury that would have caused most if not all fighters to quit.
> ...


 3 different versions from his facebook and 2 seperate interviews . Just saying.:conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Exactly right. When i tore my meniscus i could run and jog in and bounce around in a straight line, any time i would try to sidestep or pivot, however, it was cooked. Get a clue Kel


Unstable knees are an absolute prick. Anyone who's ever had one can vouch for that.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm still on the fence with regards to this topic.


If you tell us anymore about this fence you have firmly wedged in your arse we will regard you as a planker rather than a plonker.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Did you see the doco about them about a year ago?
> It really showed how tough the band did it in the early days.


Does this look like a short from the doco you are talking about >>>


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Does this look like a short from the doco you are talking about >>>


That's the one.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's the one.


:good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

PIRA said:


> If you tell us anymore about this fence you have firmly wedged in your arse we will regard you as a planker rather than a plonker.


I'm not convinced by Team Gorilla Solimans propaganda. Not convinced at all Pira kid.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I never thought you were Leroy Brown I just said that to Ty because you wanted to fight him,he wanted your real name and he bagged Leroy on the forum I was just joking. But his lawyer said he injured it in the 4th.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/samkingsol...0149965770165/699808953470927/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...


Ahh, that makes sense re. the Leroy stuff.

As for any discrepancies in the stories, that only reinforces that they all didn't get together to concoct a story. Genuine mistakes as is often the case when having a relaxed chat.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm just hoping for another story from Bruiser, TBH. The last one reminded me of the dad from American Pie.


This is the one I remember:

Jim's Dad: [talking about masturbation] It's like banging a tennis ball against a brick wall, which can be fun. It can be fun, but it's not a game.

Jim: Right.

Jim: It's not a game.

Jim: No.

Jim's Dad: What you want is a partner to return the ball.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> @bruiserh89
> 
> Perfect segue for more pearls of wisdom :hey


Just imagine when the poor kids get older and they see dad with the 'we have to talk' look. They'll just scatter :lol:


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm not convinced by Team Gorilla Solimans propaganda. Not convinced at all Pira kid.


No doubt you will arrange for not convinced, kid, fab4 and Gorilla to be written on your tombstone. Or maybe they will petition you to use new material first.:deal


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Does this look like a short from the doco you are talking about >>>


Fond times H 'n C gigs, Hoodoo's, Oil's.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just imagine when the poor kids get older and they see dad with the 'we have to talk' look. They'll just scatter :lol:


They will if they know what's good for them :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Ahh, that makes sense re. the Leroy stuff.
> 
> As for any discrepancies in the stories, that only reinforces that they all didn't get together to concoct a story. Genuine mistakes as is often the case when having a relaxed chat.


 Fair enough as for the Taylor rematching Sam I hope he does but I think Haymon will match him up with Quillin(who will beat him IMO).


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Fair enough as for the Taylor rematching Sam I hope he does but I think Haymon will match him up with Quillin(who will beat him IMO).


If Haymon can make some coin out of a rematch he will and then have the winner fight Quillin. I'm hoping Sammy has a few more decent paydays in the States before he finishes up. He deserves them.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If Haymon can make some coin out of a rematch he will and then have the winner fight Quillin. I'm hoping Sammy has a few more decent paydays in the States before he finishes up. He deserves them.


 True he hasn't had the easiest of paths to the top.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True he hasn't had the easiest of paths to the top.


Yep all said and done he fights anyone anywhere & has been around forever , well deserving of all he can get out of this sometimes filthy sport .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yep all said and done *he fights anyone anywhere* & has been around forever , well deserving of all he can get out of this sometimes filthy sport .


Apart from Golovkin.:hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Apart from Golovkin.:hey


 If you could make more fighting Taylor than Golovkin wouldn't you?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> If you could make more fighting Taylor than Golovkin wouldn't you?


Fine then the term fight anyone, anywhere should not refer to them.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Fine then the term fight anyone, anywhere should not refer to them.


 If the (on paper)easier fight for more money didn't come up he probably would have fought Golovkin. Or maybe not after seeing the numberhe did on Geale. Doesn't matter now he lost to Taylor and had no rematch clause I think Taylor will fight Quillin one of Haymon's many fighters next up.

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Al_Haymon

But hopefully Tayor gives Soliman a rematch.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Apart from Golovkin.:hey


Very good point Francis but luckily we are knee deep here by many of Sammys personal friends who reliably informed us GGG was all part of a squilliion buck three fight plan , maybe Haymon had to have a look @ Sammy to see if he could pass muster as genuine PPV material in the states first but i guess we will never know now . How come a proven MASTER tipster like yourself didn't throw your hat into the ring Francis old chap ? .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Very good point Francis but luckily we are knee deep here by many of Sammys personal friends who reliably informed us GGG was all part of a squilliion buck three fight plan , maybe Haymon had to have a look @ Sammy to see if he could pass muster as genuine PPV material in the states first but i guess we will never know now . How come a proven MASTER tipster like yourself didn't throw your hat into the ring Francis old chap ? .


Josey mate I know Soliman has won a trinket but I have always considered him a journeyman. Maybe standards have slipped that much over the last few decades but thats how I feel. These days with all the different trinkets around with some orgs having muliple trinket holders per weight division (what a fricken joke) it just doesn't mean much at all. Sorry thats how I feel. I have been following boxing for decades but frankly the sport is corrupt to the core and a complete joke.

I wasn't interested in the tipping comp because I hardly watch any boxing these days. My favourite combat sport is MMA. It is more brutal and more spectacular than boxing with much more chance of upsets due to the varied skills involved. The bottom line is that it is more like a "fight' than boxing. In a fight, be it street/pub/jail etc etc imo prime Fedor > prime Tyson/Ali, Jon Jones > Holyfield/David Haye. Just imagine what Jose Aldo would do to Floyd. Boxing fans who can't see the forest for the trees may slate me but thats the truth.

Back to Soliman fighting GGG after his "three fight plan". LOL of course that was not going to happen. I have been following boxing for long enough to know a fighter of Gorilla Solimans calibre would not reign long enough to get to the 3rd leg of a three fight plan. That excuse by Solimans supporters just reeked of Choc Mundine.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Very good point Francis but luckily we are knee deep here by many of Sammys personal friends who reliably informed us GGG was all part of a squilliion buck three fight plan , maybe Haymon had to have a look @ Sammy to see if he could pass muster as genuine PPV material in the states first but i guess we will never know now . How come a proven MASTER tipster like yourself didn't throw your hat into the ring Francis old chap ? .


Judging by what Sam was paid for the first fight, it was a lucrative three fight deal. What makes you believe any different?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Judging by what Sam was paid for the first fight, it was a lucrative three fight deal. What makes you believe any different?


The fact he wants to box on IF the deal was as lucrative as suggested

Francis I know standards have slipped but boxing is boxing mate .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Judging by what Sam was paid for the first fight, it was a lucrative three fight deal. What makes you believe any different?


The fact he's boxing on with a fucked up knee , IF the deal was as lucrative as you keep suggesting surly he could afford to take six months off for the knee to heal correctly not jump back into a ring in January . It's not as if he can't afford a six month rehabilitation period now is it ?

Francis I know standards have slipped but boxing is boxing mate . As my old grandad used to say ," Son , you can only piss with the cock you got " .but to tell the truth when you get journeymen like Soliman , Barker & Steiglitz calling themselves world champions it does send a strong indication of How fucked up the sport has become , to tell the truth mate I'm falling out of love with the sport from a sporting perspective . certsin aspects are boring as fuck these days , just look at this weekend we got. 50 year old bloke still getting cracks at a title . Lmfao and not a single buzz about the fight in the pubs around by me .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The fact he's boxing on with a fucked up knee , IF the deal was as lucrative as you keep suggesting surly he could afford to take six months off for the knee to heal correctly not jump back into a ring in January . It's not as if he can't afford a six month rehabilitation period now is it ?
> 
> Francis I know standards have slipped but boxing is boxing mate . As my old grandad used to say ," Son , you can only piss with the cock you got " .but to tell the truth when you get journeymen like Soliman , Barker & Steiglitz calling themselves world champions it does send a strong indication of How fucked up the sport has become , to tell the truth mate I'm falling out of love with the sport from a sporting perspective . certsin aspects are boring as fuck these days , just look at this weekend we got. 50 year old bloke still getting cracks at a title . Lmfao and not a single buzz about the fight in the pubs around by me .


Perhaps the lucrative 3 fight deal was on the proviso that he kept winning and had a belt. Did you stop and think that could be the case? And that he was offered and took the fight in Jan or Feb because of his gritty performance and to keep him relevant. It was hard enough for Sammy to get fights because he'd cause most problems, so the worst thing he could do at this stage of his career is to sit on his arse until his body is perfect.

And none of that is inside knowledge. It's just common sense, something that appears to have been wasted on you. See ya.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I've common enough sense not to be blinded by a bullshit artist such as yourself , oh btw mate that "see ya " sounds well *****.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

One million bucks and poor Sam gotta rush back into another fight with zero rehabilitation after major knee sugary to " remain relevant " :lol: . Ain't sure i understand that , but then again my common sense ain't what it should be apparently .


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> One million bucks and poor Sam gotta rush back into another fight with zero rehabilitation after major knee sugary to " remain relevant " :lol: . Ain't sure i understand that , but then again my common sense ain't what it should be apparently .


Dude if you are gonna try and play doc then you need to be up to date with medical diagnosis, surgical procedures and rehab. I will bet a penny to a pound there is not one person here or on ESB who has any fucking idea what they are on about when they discuss medical issues. Statement's of "fact" from forum doctors are nothing more than thought farts pulled from their arse to push whatever agenda suits.:deal


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Dude if you are gonna try and play doc then you need to be up to date with medical diagnosis, surgical procedures and rehab. I will bet a penny to a pound there is not one person here or on ESB who has any fucking idea what they are on about when they discuss medical issues. Statement's of "fact" from forum doctors are nothing more than thought farts pulled from their arse to push whatever agenda suits.:deal


Two weeks after knee surgery and earning a 1m+ payday and we find Soliman is at the docks putting up 12 shifts as a security guard for "good money". Someone here is not telling the truth.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Dude if you are gonna try and play doc then you need to be up to date with medical diagnosis, surgical procedures and rehab. I will bet a penny to a pound there is not one person here or on ESB who has any fucking idea what they are on about when they discuss medical issues. Statement's of "fact" from forum doctors are nothing more than thought farts pulled from their arse to push whatever agenda suits.:deal


Dude , All I know about knee surgery is like I said earlier two days after injuring my knee i was in hospital having surgery on it and had to stay in for three nights after that i had approx nine months in a toe to hip plaster of Paris cast , then when the cast finally came off my entire leg had so much muscle wastage i was in physio for the best part of 18 months now i like the rest Of the other posters here haven't got a clue in the severity of Sams injury but this like it or not is an international boxing website where fans from around the world debate boxing and its boxers so when one loses in such circumstances it's going to get debated admittedly not by doctors or rocket scientists but by the fans of the sport , as for agendas ? I ain't got an agenda as far as I'm concerned if a 40 odd year old career journey man gets tfe chance to earn a million dollars for one fight then good for him .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Dude , All I know about knee surgery is like I said earlier two days after injuring my knee i was in hospital having surgery on it and had to stay in for three nights after that i had approx nine months in a toe to hip plaster of Paris cast , then when the cast finally came off my entire leg had so much muscle wastage i was in physio for the best part of 18 months now i like the rest Of the other posters here haven't got a clue in the severity of Sams injury but this like it or not is an international boxing website where fans from around the world debate boxing and its boxers so when one loses in such circumstances it's going to get debated admittedly not by doctors or rocket scientists but by the fans of the sport , as for agendas ? I ain't got an agenda as far as I'm concerned if a 40 odd year old career journey man gets tfe chance to earn a million dollars for one fight then good for him .


Mate its no good debating with the bogan backslappers who the majority believe are in the inner sanctum called "Team Soliman".... For instance that bully Dales Dingleberry who at every opportunity will use profanities to get a point across, he is not a very pleasant human being, you only need to follow the forum or any thread to know he has bullied or threatened a number of poster... the funny thing is, the blokes got a fight out on the public domain and he couldn't knock the top off a rice pudding :-(

Besides that, you are only banging your head against a tree with blokes like Vino and Sox who are just puppets. I asked a question about why he was jumping up and down like a lunatic and the bully boys were out in force calling me all and sundry. Dales Berries called me a low mutt :lol: I must really get under his skin :hey


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The fact he's boxing on with a fucked up knee ,* IF the deal was as lucrative as you keep suggesting surly he could afford to take six months off for the knee to heal correctly not jump back into a ring in January* . It's not as if he can't afford a six month rehabilitation period now is it ?
> 
> Francis I know standards have slipped but boxing is boxing mate . As my old grandad used to say ," Son , you can only piss with the cock you got " .but to tell the truth when you get journeymen like Soliman , Barker & Steiglitz calling themselves world champions it does send a strong indication of How fucked up the sport has become , to tell the truth mate I'm falling out of love with the sport from a sporting perspective . certsin aspects are boring as fuck these days , just look at this weekend we got. 50 year old bloke still getting cracks at a title . Lmfao and not a single buzz about the fight in the pubs around by me .


These blokes are complete BS artists on here making out journeyman Soliman is making millions. LOL he was back at work just after the fight either on the docks or as a train guard depending on who you ask.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It's fairy-tale Friday at Check Hook Boxing :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate its no good debating with the bogan backslappers who the majority believe are in the inner sanctum called "Team Soliman".... For instance that bully Dales Dingleberry who at every opportunity will use profanities to get a point across, he is not a very pleasant human being, you only need to follow the forum or any thread to know he has bullied or threatened a number of poster...* the funny thing is, the blokes got a fight out on the public domain and he couldn't knock the top off a rice pudding :-(*
> 
> Besides that, you are only banging your head against a tree with blokes like Vino and Sox who are just puppets. I asked a question about why he was jumping up and down like a lunatic and the bully boys were out in force calling me all and sundry. Dales Berries called me a low mutt :lol: I must really get under his skin :hey


That was Dales Berries first fight of his lucrative 3 fight plan.:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That was Dales Berries first fight of his lucrative 3 fight plan.:lol:


:lol: Al Haymon pulled the pin after 30 secs of round one.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Friday afternoon and the pissed up low mutt comes in barking right on cue :lol:



Kel said:


> Mate its no good debating with the bogan backslappers who the majority believe are in the inner sanctum called "Team Soliman".... For instance that bully Dales Dingleberry who at every opportunity will use profanities to get a point across, he is not a very pleasant human being, you only need to follow the forum or any thread to know he has bullied or threatened a number of poster... the funny thing is, the blokes got a fight out on the public domain and he couldn't knock the top off a rice pudding :-(
> 
> Besides that, you are only banging your head against a tree with blokes like Vino and Sox who are just puppets. I asked a question about why he was jumping up and down like a lunatic and the bully boys were out in force calling me all and sundry. Dales Berries called me a low mutt :lol: I must really get under his skin :hey





Kel said:


> Mr shit for brains raises his head, how's that floating dollar going you fuckin moron...... Listen cunt features, go fuck reply to the posts about that hero you rave own about on the previous page..... That's a good fuck'n dog, woof woof:smile


Who gets under whom's skin, fuckwit? Who's the unpleasant cunt? Why don't you put your money where your mouth is and front up to fight, oh, because you're a sad, pathetic alcoholic nobody?! How's your family, you pathetic cunt, have you spent any time with them in the last month?! Low mutt :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Friday afternoon and the pissed up low mutt comes in barking right on cue :lol:
> 
> Who gets under whom's skin, fuckwit? Who's the unpleasant cunt? Why don't you put your money where your mouth is and front up to fight, oh, because you're a sad, pathetic alcoholic nobody?! How's your family, you pathetic cunt, have you spent any time with them in the last month?! Low mutt :lol:


hehehe right on cue dopey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> hehehe right on cue dopey


You've just repeated what I said to you, can't think straight, Friday arvo and pissed again, dumb cunt?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm backing Kel kid to TKO berries.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ fellers are you seriously going to fight ? Over a few words on the Internet ? *REALLY* ? :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That was Dales Berries first fight of his lucrative 3 fight plan.:lol:


Hey Dales what's your age and weight ? You still training chap ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate its no good debating with the bogan backslappers who the majority believe are in the inner sanctum called "Team Soliman".... For instance that bully Dales Dingleberry who at every opportunity will use profanities to get a point across, he is not a very pleasant human being, you only need to follow the forum or any thread to know he has bullied or threatened a number of poster... the funny thing is, the blokes got a fight out on the public domain and he couldn't knock the top off a rice pudding :-(
> 
> Besides that, you are only banging your head against a tree with blokes like *Vino and Sox who are just puppets*. I asked a question about why he was jumping up and down like a lunatic and the bully boys were out in force calling me all and sundry. Dales Berries called me a low mutt :lol: I must really get under his skin :hey


Wow you're a tool Kel.

You're probably the biggest puppet I've seen in a while, following Frankencock around like a poodle.
Calling Dale, 'Dales', calling others 'kid', and 'bogan backslappers'. 
All your dickhead boyfriends lines. You're too thick to come up with anything original, and then you call us puppets.

What a meathead... atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Jesus Christ fellers are you seriously going to fight ? Over a few words on the Internet ? *REALLY* ? :lol:


There never was gfoing to be a fight, your alcoholic fuckwit mate can slag off fighters from behind his keyboard yet would piss his pants and look at his feet if he was in the company of anyone with any dash.


Josey Wales said:


> Hey Dales what's your age and weight ? You still training chap ?


You know what, smartarse, you can be the first evr person on my ignore list.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Why don't the miserable cunts on here fuck off back to ESB where their shitty outlook on life is rewarded with attention?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Why don't the miserable cunts on here fuck off back to ESB where their shitty outlook on life is rewarded with attention?


You talking about me ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Well there's 2 out of 3 both replied within 3 minutes of my post so they know who I'm talking about.

The 3rd one's prolly passed out drunk with his dick in his hand on a footpath somewhere in Drummoyne :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone mentioned that Soliman is fighting again in January. Who is he fighting ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Wow you're a tool Kel.
> 
> You're probably the biggest puppet I've seen in a while, following Frankencock around like a poodle.
> Calling Dale, 'Dales', calling others 'kid', and 'bogan backslappers'.
> ...


Actually I came up with the bogan backslapper tag your ignoramus


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Well there's 2 out of 3 both replied within 3 minutes of my post so they know who I'm talking about.
> 
> The 3rd one's prolly passed out drunk with his dick in his hand on a footpath somewhere in Drummoyne :lol:


Wow this flock of seagulls mother fucker who had to change his poster name three times because he's a shitbag is really sucking DALES. dick in this thread . Dale you must be one tough hombre for sure . :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Wow this flock of seagulls mother fucker who had to change his poster name three times because he's a shitbag is really sucking DALES. dick in this thread . Dale you must be one tough hombre for sure . :lol:


Very good Josey. Have another drink mate, maybe you'll become my friend again.

Keep being a cunt though, you're pretty good at it and it seems to be your natural habitat :yep


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Very good Josey. Have another drink mate, maybe you'll become my friend again.
> 
> Keep being a cunt though, you're pretty good at it and it seems to be your natural habitat :yep


Bla Bla Bla more shit talk from haircut one hundred , keep sniffing Dales arse as you're proving to be quiet the expert at it . I come here to talk boxing and all I get is abuse off idiots like you for my troubles ,it seems there a definate clique forming here and you're trying so hard to be part of it , you were a better man Mutt when you were just trying to be yourself .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bla Bla Bla more shit talk from haircut one hundred , keep sniffing Dales arse as you're proving to be quiet the expert at it . I come here to talk boxing and all I get is abuse off idiots like you for my troubles ,it seems there a definate clique forming here and you're trying so hard to be part of it , you were a better man Mutt when you were just trying to be yourself .


Josey you're very welcome over at the Fab 4's palace. More than welcome. We are building a dynasty over there with all the greats present. These kids here just can't duke it out with the elites.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bla Bla Bla more shit talk from haircut one hundred , keep sniffing Dales arse as you're proving to be quiet the expert at it . I come here to talk boxing and all I get is abuse off idiots like you for my troubles ,it seems there a definate clique forming here and you're trying so hard to be part of it , you were a better man Mutt when you were just trying to be yourself .


Save your bar-runner psychology for someone else Josey.

It seems you think everything around here is either about sniffing Dale's arse or being part of the "fab4". I'm here to do neither.

I like Dale and don't see what is to be achieved by the crap you and your 2 klingons are trying to pull.

As far as I'm concerned the other 2 in your merry little band are a couple of cunts and are here to stir up trouble and nothing else.

If you want to align yourself with such cuntery then expect some shit in return eh?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is Soliman looking to fight next ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bla Bla Bla more shit talk from haircut one hundred , keep sniffing Dales arse as you're proving to be quiet the expert at it . I come here to talk boxing and all I get is abuse off idiots like you for my troubles ,it seems there a definate clique forming here and you're trying so hard to be part of it , you were a better man Mutt when you were just trying to be yourself .


C'mon Josey, what gives? You're so hot and cold lately, it seems you want to be normal like the majority here, but then those 2 twats Frank & Kel get the better of you and you're outta control.

No one's sniffing Dales arse, but he is a good normal guy. There's no clique, but it would be nice to not have to deal with trolling fuckwits who's aim is to just annoy whoever they can. They can go back to ESB where they belong.

I reckon most here would want you to hang around, myself included, but not if you carry on like the 'fab4', fucken really... atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon Josey, what gives? You're so hot and cold lately, it seems you want to be normal like the majority here, but then those 2 twats Frank & Kel get the better of you and you're outta control.
> 
> No one's sniffing Dales arse, but he is a good normal guy. There's no clique, but it would be nice to not have to deal with trolling fuckwits who's aim is to just annoy whoever they can. They can go back to ESB where they belong.
> 
> I reckon most here would want you to hang around, myself included, but not if you carry on like the 'fab4', fucken really... atsch


This exactly.

I dunno what's going on with Josey lately but it didn't take much from me for him to start up with the "flock of seagulls motherfucker haircut 100 sniffing Dale's arse" bullshit.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon Josey, what gives? You're so hot and cold lately, it seems you want to be normal like the majority here, but then those 2 twats Frank & Kel get the better of you and you're outta control.
> 
> No one's sniffing Dales arse, but he is a good normal guy. There's no clique, but it would be nice to not have to deal with trolling fuckwits who's aim is to just annoy whoever they can. They can go back to ESB where they belong.
> 
> I reckon most here would want you to hang around, myself included, but not if you carry on like the 'fab4', fucken really... atsch


You guys dish out just as much if not more then you accuse others of. Very very hypocritical Socks/Dales/haircutGurl. The unsolicited abuse Josey receives almost daily on here is not right. He is an alltime great, you need to remember that Socks kid.

Socks you definately sniff out the left over corn from Berries arse. At least don't lie about that kid.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Save your bar-runner psychology for someone else Josey.
> 
> It seems you think everything around here is either about sniffing Dale's arse or being part of the "fab4". I'm here to do neither.
> 
> ...


Cuttery ??? If you call me speaking of my knee injury after PIRA accused me of " playing doctor " cuntery then I'm a first class cunt , then Dale started freaking out and putting me on ignore then you out your two bobs worth in accusing me of Banding together with Francis and Kel just to get the top of your bad hairdo head patted , now if you don't like what I say then it's simple just put me on ingnore ie keep your fucking beak out and stop quoting My every word trying to make me out to being sonething like I said I'm not .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That goes for you as well Sox .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets get back on topic. Who will Gorilla Soliman be fighting in part 2 of his lucrative 3 fight deal ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Boxing is what the majority of us do want to talk about, sadly Mutley is more interested in being clever and sticking his nose in when he hasn't been invited to do so.....Stick to the lounge Mr just cuts :smile

Now back to Francis question, who is Soliman fighting in the second leg of this "so called" lucrative 3 fight deal.
@Josey Wales will your mob stop the Wallabies making it 10 in a row today :hey


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Boxing is what the majority of us do want to talk about, sadly Mutley is more interested in being clever and sticking his nose in when he hasn't been invited to do so.....Stick to the lounge Mr just cuts :smile
> 
> Now back to Francis question, who is Soliman fighting in the second leg of this "so called" lucrative 3 fight deal.
> 
> @Josey Wales will your mob stop the Wallabies making it 10 in a row today :hey


Nah I can't see us winning your run is safe Kel ,I'm looking forward to the match though .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

You'd think with so much insider information being claimed on here this board would be able to provide a world exclusive on the who Sam is fighting next front but it will probably be broken to the clique via private Email . Personally box Rec will do me fine I have no burning desire to know who he's fighting a day early .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Cuttery ??? If you call me speaking of my knee injury after PIRA accused me of " playing doctor " cuntery then I'm a first class cunt , then Dale started freaking out and putting me on ignore then you out your two bobs worth in accusing me of Banding together with Francis and Kel just to get the top of your bad hairdo head patted , now if you don't like what I say then it's simple just put me on ingnore ie keep your fucking beak out and stop quoting My every word trying to make me out to being sonething like I said I'm not .


I didn't quote you once ya cranky old cunt :lol:

It was you using "Dales" to refer to DBerry - that's the condescending term the other 2 cunts use which is why Dale got the shits with you - he thought you were taking the piss like those 2 and responded accordingly.

I think you _were _taking the piss, especially given your immediate and repeated replies to me about hair do's ever since :yep

I know that's supposed to get under my skin but I don't know what this hair do thing that those cunts (and now you) have latched on to - it gets under my skin about as much as their use of the terms "kid" and "bogan backslappers" and their addition of the letter "s" to everyone's name - it's annoying like a baby crying or a dog barking.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I didn't quote you once ya cranky old cunt :lol:
> 
> It was you using "Dales" to refer to DBerry - that's the condescending term the other 2 cunts use which is why Dale got the shits with you - he thought you were taking the piss like those 2 and responded accordingly.
> 
> ...


Bla Bla Bla you not putting me on ignore is what i find annoying and whilst we are at it Dale Berry got the wrong end of the stick with me when he was pissed up again and ( not for the first time i might add ) abused me again & then decided to put me on ignore , well good on him as if he can't see what I'm saying the less chance of me copping another vile attack of verbal abuse off him there is .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Cuttery ??? If you call me speaking of my knee injury after PIRA accused me of " playing doctor " cuntery then I'm a first class cunt , then Dale started freaking out and putting me on ignore then you out your two bobs worth in accusing me of Banding together with Francis and Kel just to get the top of your bad hairdo head patted , now if you don't like what I say then it's simple just put me on ingnore ie keep your fucking beak out and stop quoting My every word trying to make me out to being sonething like I said I'm not .





Josey Wales said:


> That goes for you as well Sox .


Ok.
Your latest 'cuntery' :lol: started a week ago or so, going on about internet police and then saying adios. (How many times have you threatened to leave now? atsch).
Then you bitch and moan to Spider and Pira because they said it's your choice about leaving and the alternative is ESB.
Now all us backslappers are hanging out of Dales arse.

You're a friggin headcase drama queen, just like those other 2 dopes.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Jesus Christ fellers are you seriously going to fight ? Over a few words on the Internet ? *REALLY* ? :lol:





Tuff Gong said:


> I didn't quote you once ya cranky old cunt :lol:
> 
> I think you _were _taking the piss, especially given your immediate and repeated replies to me about hair do's ever since :yep
> 
> I know that's supposed to get under my skin but I don't know what this hair do thing that those cunts (and now you) have latched on to it


Well, see, some people get a bit jealous of those who can still get haircuts, my mate Westerman, bald as a shaven vagina and not to happy that I still must get my hair cut every three weeks. Any way mate seeing as there's all this drama over Sammy's knee, here is the follow up xray


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ok.
> Your latest 'cuntery' :lol: started a week ago or so, going on about internet police and then saying adios. (How many times have you threatened to leave now? atsch).
> Then you bitch and moan to Spider and Pira because they said it's your choice about leaving and the alternative is ESB.
> Now all us backslappers are hanging out of Dales arse.
> ...


:lol: Exactly, Josey loves a bit of drama, looks like he's not the only one of them who can't handle his piss :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bla Bla Bla you not putting me on ignore is what i find annoying and whilst we are at it Dale Berry got the wrong end of the stick with me when he was pissed up again and ( not for the first time i might add ) abused me again & then decided to put me on ignore , well good on him as if he can't see what I'm saying the less chance of me copping another vile attack of verbal abuse off him there is .


Yeah, geez, you've never lose your lollies on here when you've got a skin full have ya? :lol:

Funny you got Dale's name right this time - no "s" at the end - so you do know better :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, see, some people get a bit jealous of those who can still get haircuts, my mate Westerman, bald as a shaven vagina and not to happy that I still must get my hair cut every three weeks. Any way mate seeing as there's all this drama over Sammy's knee, here is the follow up xray


:rofl

Fuck me, no wonder Sammy's always smiling like the Cheshire Cat :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, see, some people get a bit jealous of those who can still get haircuts, my mate Westerman, bald as a shaven vagina and not to happy that I still must get my hair cut every three weeks. Any way mate seeing as there's all this drama over Sammy's knee, here is the follow up xray


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, geez, you've never lose your lollies on here when you've got a skin full have ya? :lol:
> 
> Funny you got Dale's name right this time - no "s" at the end - so you do know better :deal


Yea guilty as charged on your first sentence and as for the s being put on the end if dales name it was a genuine mistake ? As I've said for the third time now but if Dale refuses to except that then fuck it I ain't worried and why I'm even bothering explaining myself to the likes of you Lord only knows .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bla Bla Bla you not putting me on ignore is what i find annoying and whilst we are at it Dale Berry got the wrong end of the stick with me *when he was pissed up again and ( not for the first time i might add ) *abused me again & then decided to put me on ignore , well good on him as if he can't see what I'm saying the less chance of me copping another vile attack of verbal abuse off him there is .


You douche, how many times have you made a twat of ya self when on the turps, and then skulked back apologising for it next day? atsch :hey


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea guilty as charged on your first sentence and as for the s being put on the end if dales name it was a genuine mistake ? As I've said for the third time now but if Dale refuses to except that then fuck it I ain't worried and why I'm even bothering explaining myself to the likes of you Lord only knows .


Yeah, it was all just one big misunderstanding, just sheer coincidence that you've been pushing the same barrow as those other 2 cunts and just happened to use the same term to address Dale and then the haircut shit at me :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Exactly, Josey loves a bit of drama, looks like he's not the only one OF THEM who can't handle his piss :yep


I went to a funeral yesterday and was drinking all day post Berry attack and woke io with head clear as a bell thank you Only to read CHB and see what bullshit was flying around , to tell the truth nothing out if the ordinary , Dale being thehumorous cunt he his , you sticking your beak into business that ain't yours and Sox well just being Sox .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> You douche, how many times have you made a twat of ya self when on the turps, and then skulked back apologising for it next day? atsch :hey


I was sober as you, I haven't had a drink for a week. The blokes just a cunt, an egotistical cunt at that, if he thinks one must be"on the turps" to fuck him off due to his bullshit


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I was sober as you, I haven't had a drink for a week. The blokes just a cunt, an egotistical cunt at that, if he thinks one must be"on the turps" to fuck him off due to his bullshit


Fair enough, though I don't care if you were anyway (none of my business), nor do I care if he was, I just think it's rich him calling you out on being pissed when he's been down that road plenty times here.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Just keep me on ignore if you don't like what I say , simples .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I went to a funeral yesterday and was drinking all day post Berry attack and woke io with head clear as a bell thank you Only to read CHB and see what bullshit was flying around , to tell the truth nothing out if the ordinary , Dale being thehumorous cunt he his , you sticking your beak into business that ain't yours and Sox well just being Sox .


It's funny how it's "you sticking your beak into business that ain't yours" when I speak up but you're apparently allowed to say what you want to whoever you want on here eh mate? Funny that, I guess it being a public internet forum has that effect on me.

I've stayed out of this shit but I don't like it, and when I decided to comment on the negativity that those 2 cunts and you are trying to spread here you were right onto me for sucking Dale's arse and having haircuts :lol:

Like Spider said to you last week - if you want to carry on like that, fuck off to ESB :deal (although he didn't actually say that much as you tried to twist it but I'm not as much of a gentleman as Spider so there ya go) :finger


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just keep me on ignore if you don't like what I say , simples .


Hey mate, instead of you telling everyone to put you on their ignore list, why don't you either fuck off to ESB with those other pathetic cunts or stop whining about us giving you a serve for being a cunt :deal


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Hey mate, instead of you telling everyone to put you on their ignore list, why don't you either fuck off to ESB with those other pathetic cunts or stop whining about us giving you a serve for being a cunt :deal


Oh a fuck off tablet how very original . Yawn zzzzzz


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The "C" word is being used far too much and the bully boy tactics against Josey are bordering harassment.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh a fuck off tablet how very original . Yawn zzzzzz


:lol:


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, see, some people get a bit jealous of those who can still get haircuts, my mate Westerman, bald as a shaven vagina and not to happy that I still must get my hair cut every three weeks. Any way mate seeing as there's all this drama over Sammy's knee, here is the follow up xray


You do know its a fake xray right?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You do know its a fake xray right?


Your fucking kidding me?! Nah, you serious? Fuck, I've been stooged mate atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You do know its a fake xray right?


We have a live one here... :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> We have live one here... :lol:


:rofl Side splitting stuff right here!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

There is only one way to settle all this nonsense once and for all.
A proper duel.
Posse vs Posse.
10 paces then turn and draw your handbags.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> There is only one way to settle all this nonsense once and for all.
> A proper duel.
> Posse vs Posse.
> 10 paces then turn and draw your handbags.
> Good luck everyone.


That's an interesting idea IB kid. Which posters would you have going against each other and what do you think would be the outcome ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd probably have to break it up due to the tremendous amount of hair pulling and scratching by belting everyone with my pink polka dot Louis Vitton.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> I'd probably have to break it up due to the tremendous amount of* hair pulling* and scratching by belting everyone with my pink polka dot Louis Vitton.


 Tuff Gong/BruGurl will run a mile.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You do know its a fake xray right?


And with that display of pure dumb Ty Cerminara finally reveals the alt he's been prowling CHB with ever since he was banned.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> *@Tuff Gong* will run a mile.


If it was on for young and old.
Possibly the person who has a girls name would more than likely drop like a bag of shit(pardon the pun) from DBerry's over hand Gucci.
Have I ever told you my aunty has the same name as you?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> If it was on for young and old.
> Possibly the person who has a girls name would more than likely drop like a bag of shit(pardon the pun) from DBerry's over hand Gucci.
> Have I ever told you my aunty has the same name as you?


So your aunty spells her name - Francis ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So your aunty spells her name - Francis ?


Lets not beat around the bush(no pun intended) with spelling sweet heart.
When I call out that name in a crowded room only a Sheila should respond to it.
Your folks are pricks for giving you a sissy name.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Lets not beat around the bush(no pun intended) with spelling sweet heart.
> When I call out that name in a crowded room only a Sheila should respond to it.
> Your folks are pricks for giving you a sissy name.


Are you sure that's my name kid ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Are you sure that's my name kid ?


Who else is in the fab 4 besides Kelly,Josey and Aunty Fran?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Attention Gorilla Soliman insiders. Who is he fighting next in his lucrative 3 fight plan ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Attention Gorilla Soliman insiders. Who is he fighting next in his lucrative 3 fight plan ?


Do you have to take daily doses of testosterone to combat the fact your parents sent you out in the world with an old lady's name?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Do you have to take daily doses of testosterone to combat the fact your parents sent you out in the world with an old lady's name?


Jesus I ain't in any Fab Four or any other gang be it the wind ups merchants or the clique .


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Jesus I ain't in any Fab Four or any other gang be it the wind ups merchants or the clique .


Josey and the pussy cats?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Parents need to think clearly when naming a son.
You have to imagine you're at junior football and you don't want to be yelling out 'get in there Cecil or go hard Frances' or else it just makes it awkward for everyone trying not to laugh in front of the kid.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Fuck sake fellas


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who do you chaps think Solimans will fight early next year ?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck sake fellas


Is being a mod on the Aussie forum akin to hand bag refereeing?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who do you chaps think Solimans will fight early next year ?


Do you have lisp too?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Do you have lisp too?


Only on boxing forums.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck sake fellas and Fran.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Fuck sake fellas and Fran.


:lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck sake fellas


There's a Bear in there, and a chair as well. :-(


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Is being a mod on the Aussie forum akin to hand bag refereeing?


got to agree.

Bruiser warned me and called me a racisist for call ing a fighter that wasnt even German a Nazi. FFS!!

A Nazi is a political party, and it wouldn't matter what country the fighter came from, ....even Germany, its an accusation of a political belief, nothing at all to do with racism.

While i think the forum is for the better having a mod, i think Bruiser needs to let a bit of banter happen. We are a boxing forum of mostly former boxers, not a gardening forum for single men in high rise units.....


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Fuck sake fellas and Fran.


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> got to agree.
> 
> Bruiser warned me and called me a racisist for call ing a fighter that wasnt even German a Nazi. FFS!!
> 
> ...


Worth pointing out that I admitted that it wasnt strictly speaking racism and stood corrected. You can banter but there is a clear difference between banter which has a friendly competitive tone and all pages of all out abuse.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't understand why Josey gets so much abuse on here from posters. He seems a good guy and a great boxing poster. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't understand why Josey gets so much abuse on here from posters. He seems a good guy and a great boxing poster. He knows his stuff.


As a said in a previous post, it's bordering on harassment ..... I hope we don't lose Josey to these bullies


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Water off an old ducks back lads i ain't going anywhere unless i get banned ( IF that did happen you can rest assured though my CHB posting time would be over because i wouldn't go through all that changing my user name three or four times bollocks as a few have been forced to do here .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> As a said in a previous post, it's bordering on harassment ..... I hope we don't lose Josey to these bullies


OK. I'll telll you why Josey gets reamed more than occasionally.

For those that have an IQ, we see, remember, and despise his snide remarks , his doubts, his rejectioins of our fighters virtues against British fighters. He has often challenged us to compare our best against his. Evey fighter we throw uop he finds a 'better' challenger for. He doesnt do this in one thread. He does it by snide remark, by snide remark. Josey is here to undermine us. His obsession is to watch our fighters and offer a better Brit. And while he may have better alternatives, most of us Aussies are too accepting of his effort as a traitor.

When has he ever put an Aussie forward as a fighter a Brit couldnt beat, Fenech only...perhaps....does anyone have memory of what he has said?

Josey killls by a thousand cuts. Personally, i would just behead the cunt. Aussies arent treacherous cunts like josey. We just sat what we mean, we dont slowly, over time, degrade another countries fighters for personal gratification.

I ask you all. Think of his old posts. How he has targeted our fighters against Brits. He feels he is better than us. He feels we are not the standard he is. We are mere convicts.

I could go on.

Josey. Germany kicked youe ass in everything, if it wasnt for the world aiding your tiny little forest less island of surfs.

Josey, before you do, like you always do, amnd report me to the mod. Name 5 Australin boxers you have named before as better fighters than any Brit born. Name 2.

And all you blokes, stop and think about what he has said about our fighters, how they never match up, and how Josey is adicted to the fiction the Itallian slapper from the UK was historys best fighter.....lol


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Only 2 ???, Jeff Harding , the outstanding Lionel Rose and recently i supported Young Joel Brunker equally when he fought a young Welshman named Lee Selby ( genuinely split on who to support there after the young Aussie took time to field questions on this board ) over the past year I've said nowt about Australian failings only apart from expressing disappointment @ Alexs poor showing v wlad and Sammy losing his title through injury , of that makes me a hater then a hater i am . 

Try harder Sally with the snitching allegations also because despite the shit you have heaped on me over me being Welsh over he years i can honestly say blow hards like you seldom bother me , certainly not to the extent i woukd go crying to admin .


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> OK. I'll telll you why Josey gets reamed more than occasionally.
> 
> For those that have an IQ, we see, remember, and despise his snide remarks , his doubts, his rejectioins of our fighters virtues against British fighters. He has often challenged us to compare our best against his. Evey fighter we throw uop he finds a 'better' challenger for. He doesnt do this in one thread. He does it by snide remark, by snide remark. Josey is here to undermine us. His obsession is to watch our fighters and offer a better Brit. And while he may have better alternatives, most of us Aussies are too accepting of his effort as a traitor.
> 
> ...


Oh My God another bloke with a Sheila's name wading in swinging his hand bag.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Oh My God another bloke with a Sheila's name wading in swinging his hand bag.


Well played young man . :lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

id had a few beers by then.

Josey isnt really all that bad. its just things seem more important and the slights a bit bigger, when one is 'under the weasther'....

I apologise Josey. i did go a little far. but only a little....


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> id had a few beers by then.
> 
> Josey isnt really all that bad. its just things seem more important and the slights a bit bigger, when one is 'under the weasther'....
> 
> I apologise Josey. i did go a little far. but only a little....


No worries Sal


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Just a quick question Frans and Gents.
Is Stifflers Mom in this Fab 4?
I'm finding this quite disturbing really.
They should rename themselves Fox Force 5.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Just a quick question Frans and Gents.
> Is Stifflers Mom in this Fab 4?
> I'm finding this quite disturbing really.
> They should rename themselves Fox Force 5.


 No I think it's Francis,Kel,TC Boxa and Midnite Prowler and it's stiflers mum none of this yank spelling.:nono
I like Geale so cannot join.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fab 4 RULZ.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Fab 4 RULZ.


Fab 4 SDTP..


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I've common enough sense not to be blinded by a bullshit artist such as yourself , oh btw mate that "see ya " sounds well *****.


:rofl Nah, you're severely lacking in common sense. You're a classic example of a retard going through life not knowing he's retarded.

What have I written that makes you so sure I'm a bullshit artist? And as for the "see ya", you're right, it does sound well *****. I usually use it when referring to ****. There's another lesson in common sense for ya.:good



> One million bucks and poor Sam gotta rush back into another fight with zero rehabilitation after major knee sugary to " remain relevant " . Ain't sure i understand that , but then again my common sense ain't what it should be apparently .


Footy players have been back on the field within a week of having a knee arthroscopy. You know nothing about Soliman's injury or of currently available procedures that are minimally invasive, yet believe that Soliman should take 6 months off.

Yeah you're right again, you're common sense ain't what it should be. You are an idiot.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate its no good debating with the bogan backslappers who the majority believe are in the inner sanctum called "Team Soliman".... For instance that bully Dales Dingleberry who at every opportunity will use profanities to get a point across, he is not a very pleasant human being, you only need to follow the forum or any thread to know he has bullied or threatened a number of poster... the funny thing is, the blokes got a fight out on the public domain and he couldn't knock the top off a rice pudding :-(
> 
> Besides that, you are only banging your head against a tree with blokes like Vino and Sox who are just puppets. I asked a question about why he was jumping up and down like a lunatic and the bully boys were out in force calling me all and sundry. Dales Berries called me a low mutt :lol: I must really get under his skin :hey


You asked me to explain how Soliman could be jogging on the spot which I did. So you thought you'd ignore my reply and now call me a puppet?

Fucking pissant.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> The "C" word is being used far too much and the bully boy tactics against Josey are bordering harassment.


Get a load of this cunt. He's got no issue trying to rubbish Sammy's name but thinks it's wrong that Josie's getting harassed. :rofl Clown.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> We have a live one here... :lol:


:lol: Just spat my drink out after reading that.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Only 2 ???, Jeff Harding , the outstanding Lionel Rose and recently i supported Young Joel Brunker equally when he fought a young Welshman named Lee Selby ( genuinely split on who to support there after the young Aussie took time to field questions on this board ) over the past year I've said nowt about Australian failings only apart from expressing disappointment @ Alexs poor showing v wlad and Sammy losing his title through injury , of that makes me a hater then a hater i am .
> 
> Try harder Sally with the snitching allegations also because despite the shit you have heaped on me over me being Welsh over he years i can honestly say blow hards like you seldom bother me , certainly not to the extent i woukd go crying to admin .


Sally was spot on with his assessment of you. ESB's littered with examples.

Time you fucked off back there.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Sally was spot on with his assessment of you. ESB's littered with examples.
> 
> Time you fucked off back there.


:lol: yet more advice off a card carrying member of the CHB clique , btw where was my " see ya " ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You asked me to explain how Soliman could be jogging on the spot which I did. So you thought you'd ignore my reply and now call me a puppet?
> 
> Fucking pissant.


Oh, this alky fuckwit is a gem, full of piss and wind, a helium balloon is more beneficial to this sad cunt's family than even him :-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> :lol: Just spat my drink out after reading that.


:lol: yep, i thought it was only in movies, it appears the stupids are really among us! 


Vino Veritas said:


> Sally was spot on with his assessment of you. ESB's littered with examples.
> 
> Time you fucked off back there.


I agree, cunts like Francis, Kel and Josie, who only post to get a rise, to create an argument, should either fuck off or be fucked off. Dickhead1 and Dickhead2 are clear trolls, just here to fuck every thing up, they don't pretend to be anything else, but just like Pajamas In Pajamas, there's also a rat, Josey Wales. that dog cunt should be permabanned for his insidious bullshit, he's a fuckwit of the highest order.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

More advice off the clique . :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah Dales Berries lets ban everyone who disagrees with what you think regarding boxing. Silly kid.:rolleyes


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :lol: yet more advice off a card carrying member of the CHB clique , btw where was my " see ya " ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


Whats that your latest brain scan ? , box on .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: yep, i thought it was only in movies, it appears the stupids are really among us!
> 
> I agree, cunts like Francis, Kel and Josie, who only post to get a rise, to create an argument, should either fuck off or be fucked off. Dickhead1 and Dickhead2 are clear trolls, just here to fuck every thing up, they don't pretend to be anything else, but just like Pajamas In Pajamas, there's also a rat, Josey Wales. that dog cunt should be permabanned for his insidious bullshit, he's a fuckwit of the highest order.


They're a bunch of sad cunts, spending their nights over at ESB bagging this place and then coming in to here to stir the pot. Josie just sounds like a decrepit old fool who's bitter he is and will always be a bottomfeeder whilst guys like Sammy have gotten off their arse and had a shot.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Whats that your latest brain scan ? , box on .


Save the lame jokes for the grandkids, pops. They might find it funny.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> They're a bunch of sad cunts, spending their nights over at ESB bagging this place and then coming in to here to stir the pot. Josie just sounds like a decrepit old fool who's bitter he is and will always be a bottomfeeder whilst guys like Sammy have gotten off their arse and had a shot.


On the contrary I'm neither bitter Sammy got a belt & decent cash @ the end of his career good luck to the fella and you are probably as old as me .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Save the lame jokes for the grandkids, pops. They might find it funny.


Nice comeback champ , that showed me . :smile


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> On the contrary I'm neither bitter Sammy got a belt & decent cash @ the end of his career good luck to the fella and you are probably as old as me .


You're not bitter? Why continually refer to Soliman as a journeyman? He's been a ranked contender for at least the past decade and if iirc he was ranked one or two as far back as the Winky fight. Your shit is as transparent as that Lionel avatar you liked to sport.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nice comeback champ , that showed me . :smile


Lame.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You're not bitter? Why continually refer to Soliman as a journeyman? He's been a ranked contender for at least the past decade and if iirc he was ranked one or two as far back as the Winky fight. Your shit is as transparent as that Lionel avatar you liked to sport.


Just because I consider Sam a journeyman (always a bridesmaid never a bride) type of fighter your defensive pea sized brain interpret that as me " being bitter " towards Sammy , I get it you are his mate and feel it's your duty to defend him whenever you feel he's being slated or mocked but believe it or not ( I couldnt give a flying fuck either way ) I quiet admire Sammy for his persistence , the shape he always comes into his fights in. and the longevity of his career . As for me flying a Lionel Rose avatar i flew that as a mark of respect to the great little fella at the time of his passing RIP Lionel , what is transparent about that ??? Btw are you seriously trawling back that far on ESB archive ? Lmfao .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Lame.


Drink more Vino Vino you may discover the truth but it's usually a false truth in drink .:deal


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just because I consider Sam a journeyman (always a bridesmaid never a bride) type of fighter your defensive pea sized brain interpret that as me " being bitter " towards Sammy , I get it you are his mate and feel it's your duty to defend him whenever you feel he's being slated or mocked but believe it or not ( I couldnt give a flying fuck either way ) I quiet admire Sammy for his persistence , the shape he always comes into his fights in. and the longevity of his career . As for me flying a Lionel Rose avatar i flew that as a mark of respect to the great little fella at the time of his passing RIP Lionel , what is transparent about that ??? Btw are you seriously trawling back that far on ESB archive ? Lmfao .


Maybe you should learn what the term journeyman means and use it correctly. And it's not just calling him a journeyman; you normally don't miss an opportunity to slate him (as you do most Aussie fighters). So you admire Sammy, do you? Tell us again how you think the current state of boxing is fucked because a journeyman like Soliman won a belt. You sported Lionel's avatar not as a mark of respect but as a way of ingratiating yourself with the Aussie members of the forum. It was pathetic. And no, there was no need for me to trawl back that far in the ESB archives, my memory's pretty good.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Drink more Vino Vino you may discover the truth but it's usually a false truth in drink .:deal


You're speaking from personal experience I'm sure.

How many times have you said that you were leaving the forum after making a fuckwit of yourself on the piss?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Maybe you should learn what the term journeyman means and use it correctly. And it's not just calling him a journeyman; you normally don't miss an opportunity to slate him (as you do most Aussie fighters). So you admire Sammy, do you? Tell us again how you think the current state of boxing is fucked because a journeyman like Soliman won a belt. You sported Lionel's avatar not as a mark of respect but as a way of ingratiating yourself with the Aussie members of the forum. It was pathetic. And no, there was no need for me to trawl back that far in the ESB archives, my memory's pretty good.


I know what a journeyman man is and who are these other Australian fighters i have in your eyes slated , NAME THEM as your memory is that great ? And i had been posting been posting on Australian boxing sites for a few years before Lionel's sad passing so that's another load of bollocks your talking mate , as for getting pissed up before posting that I'm quilty of as charged from Time to time and was merely offering advice because it's a cunt of a thing being someone you ain't in real life , btw i hate wine , can't stand the shit .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I know what a journeyman man is and who are these other Australian fighters i have in your eyes slated , NAME THEM as your memory is that great ? And i had been posting been posting on Australian boxing sites for a few years before Lionel's sad passing so that's another load of bollocks your talking mate , as for getting pissed up before posting that I'm quilty of as charged from Time to time and was merely offering advice because it's a cunt of a thing being someone you ain't in real life , btw i hate wine , can't stand the shit .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


More crap , you forgot to name all these Australian fighters in your memory bank I've slated , tick tock .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> More crap , you forgot to name all these Australian fighters in your memory bank I've slated , tick tock .


Hate to break it to you, woof woof, but you don't tell me what to do.

You're boring the fuck out of me here. It's time you headed over to ESB and got back to licking Frances's feet like a good little doggy. Off ya go.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Hate to break it to you, woof woof, but you don't tell me what to do.
> 
> You're boring the fuck out of me here. It's time you headed over to ESB and got back to licking Frances's feet like a good little doggy. Off ya go.


You're so full of shite mate it's untrue , I very rarely post on ESB I certainly don't slate any aussie fighters or jump onto other posters bandwagons who do , unlike you I ain't that insecure i need to belong to gangs or cliques . BTW i will keep an eye out for your fantastic memory to reveal all these Aissie fighters names whom you claim I've slated , stay cool champ nice jawing with you and try not to treat yourself too seriously you little scamp you .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

All right here goes some intervention popular or not....This thread is an abomination. Everything ESB is and we made a move away from. Tempting to lock it up. It wont really solve things but at least it breaks this cycle. 

The talk about banning anyone. These things will do it:

Racism (after being warned a few times first)
One sided bullying/baiting (you're all adults and if you're giving back its different. If you're shitting up a thread it might get pulled eventually).

And that's it. Not a big list.

We can talk about cliques etc fact is some blokes are going to get on better with each other and others won't. The IGNORE button is your friend in this situation. I'm not even going to talk about grown blokes that self proclaim themselves 'the fab 4' due to their trolling prowess at the old joint.

Time to move on guys.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like to get back to talking boxing. It had been mentioned that Solimans will be fighting in Jan/Feb ish. Who will he be looking to fight and where will it take place ?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Contenders fight for titles. Sammy does....often.

Journeymen are gate keepers, who dont get past him, which he has not been.

Josey guilty of Aussie hating again.

Remember Joseys hatred, and mirth at Alex getting a shot ? He cast Fury, Chisora, etc all at Alex in an attemmpt to undermine Alex cred. He is an Aussie hater. Fact.

Josey will be a Browne lover......just the right um.......er.....sunscreen..


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Contenders fight for titles. Sammy does....often.
> 
> Journeymen are gate keepers, who dont get past him, which he has not been.
> 
> ...


:deal

Josie's either guilty of hatred or really doesn't know the difference between a contender and a journeyman. Which one is it Josie? :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Serious question, how many "proper" world titles has Sam fought for before the Sturm fight for the IBF belt?

I thought that was the problem with him always complaining that he had to fought so many eliminators?

I think he may have fought Mundine for the vacant WBA SMW belt, but is that considered a real world title :smile


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Serious question, how many "proper" world titles has Sam fought for before the Sturm fight for the IBF belt?
> 
> I thought that was the problem with him always complaining that he had to fought so many eliminators?
> 
> I think he may have fought Mundine for the vacant WBA SMW belt, but is that considered a real world title :smile


:-(


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Contenders fight for titles. Sammy does....often.
> 
> Journeymen are gate keepers, who dont get past him, which he has not been.
> 
> ...


Sam earns a very good living out of fighting average fighters from his own back yard getting an automatic shot at the title ,( tell me you think Sam is the best middleweight in Australia or he would have a snowballs chance in hell of fighting for a world title @ 40 years of age if he was from anywhere other than Australia) . call me a hater ? yea but i don't hate Sam but i do hate the bullshit route your fighters get to a genuine title shot , Same as Alex , tell me you think he would even be ranked anywhere near the worlds top ten if he he had chosen to settle in America or the UK instead of Australia with your bullshit false world ranking ranking systems .NO ONE can blame these blokes taking the money and in Sams case a title because at the end of the day when you get gifted lemons you make lemonade .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Serious question, how many "proper" world titles has Sam fought for before the Sturm fight for the IBF belt?
> 
> I thought that was the problem with him always complaining that he had to fought so many eliminators?
> 
> I think he may have fought Mundine for the vacant WBA SMW belt, but is that considered a real world title :smile


Oh shit the clique is gonna come at you in force for asking such questions a on boxing site . :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

There were some question marks over Sams Solimans win over the Sturm kid in germany. He did fail an initial drug test but then had a B sample cleared apparently. It does raise question marks when a 40 yr old boxer is performing at his peak at that age. The B sample was apparently clear but why then did the A sample indicate a positive test ? I'm not sure myself does anyone know how these tests work ?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sam earns a very good living out of fighting average fighters from his own back yard getting an automatic shot at the title ,( tell me you think Sam is the best middleweight in Australia or he would have a snowballs chance in hell of fighting for a world title @ 40 years of age if he was from anywhere other than Australia) . call me a hater ? yea but i don't hate Sam but i do hate the bullshit route your fighters get to a genuine title shot , Same as Alex , tell me you think he would even be ranked anywhere near the worlds top ten if he he had chosen to settle in America or the UK instead of Australia with your bullshit false world ranking ranking systems .NO ONE can blame these blokes taking the money and in Sams case a title because at the end of the day when you get gifted lemons you make lemonade .


How many of Calzaghe's fights were outside the UK? WBO was simply the UK version of a world strap so he stayed home and was gifted decisions like tge one against Reid. Why didn't he go after the other straps when they had decent titllists?

If you weren't a hater you'd apply thses standards to your own.

What's the difference between journeyman and a contender? :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> How many of Calzaghe's fights were outside the UK? WBO was simply the UK version of a world strap so he stayed home and was gifted decisions like tge one against Reid. Why didn't he go after the other straps when they had decent titllists?
> 
> If you weren't a hater you'd apply thses standards to your own.
> 
> What's the difference between journeyman and a contender? :lol:


There is zero difference between a journeyman and a contender if the journeyman is having a piss easy route to getting title shots and half of Calzaghes defences were indeed piss poor with a few close ones but he unified eventually that's why people call him a WORLD CHAMPION and not just a WBO trinket holder . Now where's this list of Aussie fighters I've been ragging on YA little scamp ? :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sally stated that Sam fought for titles often....... I just had a look on boxrec and found this to be factually incorrect.... It was no wonder that dope Vino could not answer my question


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> How many of Calzaghe's fights were outside the UK? WBO was simply the UK version of a world strap so he stayed home and was gifted decisions like tge one against Reid. Why didn't he go after the other straps when they had decent titllists?
> 
> If you weren't a hater you'd apply thses standards to your own.
> 
> What's the difference between journeyman and a contender? :lol:


Vicky Veritas kid Calzaghe was not gifted the decision against Reid. Reid did very well in that fight but Calzaghe won it. You're taking the piss if you think Reid was robbed in that fight. It was a close fight but calzaghe was the winner.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Vicky Veritas kid Calzaghe was not gifted the decision against Reid. Reid did very well in that fight but Calzaghe won it. You're taking the piss if you think Reid was robbed in that fight. It was a close fight but calzaghe was the winner.


 He may of got Calzaghe and Ottke mixed up.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He may of got Calzaghe and Ottke mixed up.


Yeah a schoolboy error by the Veritas kid. He will learn from this experience I hope.

The Reid-Ottke fight has to be one of the most disgraceful corrupt things to ever happen in the sport. Reid was getting warned and points taken I believe from memory for landing punchers on Ottke. Simply unbelieveable stuff.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah a schoolboy error by the Veritas kid. He will learn from this experience I hope.
> 
> The Reid-Ottke fight has to be one of the most disgraceful corrupt things to ever happen in the sport. Reid was getting warned and points taken I believe from memory for landing punchers on Ottke. Simply unbelieveable stuff.


 IIRC Reid knocked Ottke down legit and Ottke looked at the ref who warned or maybe took a point off him. Ottke was a good fighter and many of his ''gifts'' which I have seen weren't that outrageous but that fight was ridiculous. Haven't seen Reid-Calzaghe though so can't comment.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah a schoolboy error by the Veritas kid. He will learn from this experience I hope.
> 
> The Reid-Ottke fight has to be one of the most disgraceful corrupt things to ever happen in the sport. Reid was getting warned and points taken I believe from memory for landing punchers on Ottke. Simply unbelieveable stuff.


Quiet agree there Francis Poor Robin had a warning because the heavy handed Sven complained to the ref about actually being punched in the face , BTW Vino wasn't mistaken regarding Reid he probably genuinely though the Runcorn Robin won just like his good mate Sally has tried in the past to convince me Thornberry almost beat Joe .fir the record i thought Calzaghe beat Reid despite fighting shit and if Calzaghe had been selected for the Olympics ( bent amature selectors chose Robin ahead of Joe ) Calzaghe would have gone further .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> How many of Calzaghe's fights were outside the UK? WBO was simply the UK version of a world strap so he stayed home and was gifted decisions like tge one against Reid. Why didn't he go after the other straps when they had decent titllists?
> 
> If you weren't a hater you'd apply thses standards to your own.
> 
> What's the difference between journeyman and a contender? :lol:


Didn't Joe fight Lacy and Kessler who both had straps and were expected to beat him.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Serious question, how many "proper" world titles has Sam fought for before the Sturm fight for the IBF belt?
> 
> I thought that was the problem with him always complaining that he had to fought so many eliminators?
> 
> I think he may have fought Mundine for the vacant WBA SMW belt, but is that considered a real world title :smile


I actually think you have a losers mentality. You never won anything.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> There is zero difference between a journeyman and a contender if the journeyman is having a piss easy route to getting title shots and half of Calzaghes defences were indeed piss poor with a few close ones but he unified eventually that's why people call him a WORLD CHAMPION and not just a WBO trinket holder . Now where's this list of Aussie fighters I've been ragging on YA little scamp ? :lol:


You know nothing about Soliman's career if you consider he had a piss easy route to his title shot. He fought away from home, out of his natural weight division and against plenty of opponents undefeated records. Calzaghe stayed at home his entire career until he got the courage to take on past-primes RJJ and Bhop, both of whom dropped him and the latter on the unlucky end of a SD. Did Joe ever defend the IBF strap he picked up from the overrated Lacy? I don't recall him holding all the majors at the same time. If he in fact didn't then I guess by your definition he wasn't a true WORLD CHAMPION.

You should head back to ESB where you blend in with the rest of the retards.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sally stated that Sam fought for titles often....... I just had a look on boxrec and found this to be factually incorrect.... It was no wonder that dope Vino could not answer my question


What was factually incorrect about what Sally saud you fucking nuffy?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He may of got Calzaghe and Ottke mixed up.


Nope. Slappy was gifted a SD against Reid.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You know nothing about Soliman's career if you consider he had a piss easy route to his title shot. He fought away from home, out of his natural weight division and against plenty of opponents undefeated records. Calzaghe stayed at home his entire career until he got the courage to take on past-primes RJJ and bhop , both of whom dropped him and the latter on the unlucky end of a SD. Did Joe ever defend the IBF strap he picked up from the overrated Lacy? I don't recall him holding all the majors at the same time. If he in fact didn't then I guess by your definition he wasn't a true WORLD CHAMPION.
> 
> You should head back to ESB where you blend in with the rest of the retards.


More advice off the clique :lol: when Calzaghe fought Kessker it was for the WBO , WBC & WBA titles he was stripped by the IBF for not defending their version of the title v a then unknown Robert Steglitze if your claiming he wasn't the recognised Undisouted champion @ 168lbs then you're realky clutching at straws mate , but then again seeing as you consider Sammy a World champion because he held one quarter share of the championship I guess you're used to stretching things ,


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> What was factually incorrect about what Sally saud you fucking nuffy?


Not very smart are you Veritas :smile


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You know nothing about Soliman's career if you consider he had a piss easy route to his title shot. He fought away from home, out of his natural weight division and against plenty of opponents undefeated records. Calzaghe stayed at home his entirecareer until he got the courage to take on past-primes RJJ and Bhop, both of whom dropped him and the latter on the unlucky end of a SD. Did Joe ever defend the IBF strap he picked up from the overrated Lacy? I don't recall him holding all the majors at the same time. If he in fact didn't then I guess by your definition he wasn't a true WORLD CHAMPION.
> 
> Incorrect , Joe fought all over the world as an amature and in Denmark , Germany & America as a pro , he also agreed to fight Hopkins in America in 2002 if I remember correctly but Hopkins bottled it and priced himself Outta the fight , he also was keen to fight Kessler in the Parken Stadium but Mikkels promoter Palle and fish eyes decided the 70,000 seater millennium stadium here in Cardiff was the more lucrative option and they went with that .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> More advice off the clique :lol: when Calzaghe fought Kessker it was for the WBO , WBC & WBA titles he was stripped by the IBF for not defending their version of the title v a then unknown Robert Steglitze if your claiming he wasn't the recognised Undisouted champion @ 168lbs then you're realky clutching at straws mate , but then again seeing as you consider Sammy a World champion because he held one quarter share of the championship I guess you're used to stretching things ,


I'm not interested in fluff. All you had to do was tell me the date that Slappy held all the majors at the same time. Just pick one day. No clutching at straws, mate, I'm just running with your definition of what a WORLD CHAMPION is as opposed to a lowly titlist. Slappy was stripped of the IBF strap long before he fought Mikkel so how can you now consider him to have been undisputed.

You can't change reality, Josie, no matter how much you try.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Not very smart are you Veritas :smile


I know how to read. It's obvious you're lacking.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Vino Veritas said:
> 
> 
> > You know nothing about Soliman's career if you consider he had a piss easy route to his title shot. He fought away from home, out of his natural weight division and against plenty of opponents undefeated records. Calzaghe stayed at home his entirecareer until he got the courage to take on past-primes RJJ and Bhop, both of whom dropped him and the latter on the unlucky end of a SD. Did Joe ever defend the IBF strap he picked up from the overrated Lacy? I don't recall him holding all the majors at the same time. If he in fact didn't then I guess by your definition he wasn't a true WORLD CHAMPION.
> ...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Didn't Joe fight Lacy and Kessler who both had straps and were expected to beat him.


Joe fought Lacy who was an American hype job.

Kessler, whilst a good win, hardly makes Joe elite. What were Kessler's best wins prior to Slappy?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I was never a fan of Calzaghe myself for many reasons that Wino Veritas has mentioned but to suggest he wasn't "the man" at 168 towards the end of his career is ridiculous.

And Wino kid Reid did not beat Calzaghe in their fight. He did well but was not the winner kid.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Josey Wales said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Joe went to the Continent a couple of times in his first 40 fights. Lets give him a round of applause. :clap:
> ...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Solimans couldn't defend once against a shot fighter.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Vino Veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Champions fight at home YA little scamp ,
> ...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

But he wasn't a champ, was he Josie? He was just a titlist. Because you're old skool and know what a real WORLD CHAMPION is.:lol: 

How's it feel to pwn yourself. :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Josey Wales said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl
> ...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> But he wasn't a champ, was he Josie? He was just a titlist. Because you're old skool and know what a real WORLD CHAMPION is.:lol:
> 
> How's it feel to pwn yourself. :lol:


The binned IBF was vacant because Joe wanted to fight the best ( kessler ) who held the IBF when Calzaghe & Kessker fought the unification bout ???


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The binned IBF was vacant because Joe wanted to fight the best ( kessler ) who held the IBF when Calzaghe & Kessker fought the unification bout ???


That's irrelevant Josie and you know it. If Slappy didn't hold all the majors at the same time then he wasn't a real WORLD CHAMPION according to your criteria. It's easy to bin a belt. Just ask Riddick.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> That's irrelevant Josie and you know it. If Slappy didn't hold all the majors at the same time then he wasn't a real WORLD CHAMPION according to your criteria. It's easy to bin a belt. Just ask Riddick.


Bowe binned the belt rather than fight Lewis , Calzaghe got stripped for wanting to unify the division v Kessler , I realise your struggling to understand the concept of one workd one champ per division but Kessler & Calzaghe should be applauded for going for it and not giving a flying fuck about the IBF because let's be honest who ever picked it Outta the bin were levels below either at the time .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bowe binned the belt rather than fight Lewis , Calzaghe got stripped for wanting to unify the division v Kessler , I realise your struggling to understand the concept of one workd one champ per division but Kessler & Calzaghe should be applauded for going for it and not giving a flying fuck about the IBF because let's be honest who ever picked it Outta the bin were levels below either at the time .


Criticising Calzaghe for unifying at 168 but praising Sams Solimans for defending a trinket against a completely shot Jermain Taylor. Don't even bother trying to discuss boxing with the kid Josey.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Criticising Calzaghe for unifying at 168 but praising Sams Solimans for defending a trinket against a completely shot Jermain Taylor. Don't even bother trying to discuss boxing with the kid Josey.


I know Francis , it's like trying to knit fog .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

This Vino kid is something else


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Vino Veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly better than 44 -12( thats *TWELVE* ) -0
> ...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bowe binned the belt rather than fight Lewis , Calzaghe got stripped for wanting to unify the division v Kessler , I realise your struggling to understand the concept of one workd one champ per division but Kessler & Calzaghe should be applauded for going for it and not giving a flying fuck about the IBF because let's be honest who ever picked it Outta the bin were levels below either at the time .


Are you saying Slappy got stripped a year in advance of him wanting to fight Kessler? :lol: You need to brush up on your Slappy history if you're so keen on licking his arse.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Are people really comparing Soliman with Calzaghe?:lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I know Francis , it's like trying to knit fog .


But he wasn't undisputed, was he Josie? Give me a date where he held all majors titles at the same time. That's all you have to do. It's your definition of a WORLD CHAMPION I'm trying to work out here.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Are people really comparing Soliman with Calzaghe?:lol:


No idiot. Stay out of conversations that don't concern you.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> No idiot. Stay out of conversations that don't concern you.


I am sorry!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> No idiot. Stay out of conversations that don't concern you.


:rofl :rofl :rofl this is why i fucking love CHB .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Are people really comparing Soliman with Calzaghe?:lol:


Yes , Yes apparently Vino is going down that route . :lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I am sorry!







:verysad


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

You're not seriously having a pop @ the Hoff now are you mate ? Unbelievable stuff from Mr Veritas tonight , did you have a few at the boxing Vino ?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> You're not seriously having a pop @ the Hoff now are you mate ? Unbelievable stuff from Mr Veritas tonight , did you have a few at the boxing Vino ?


I don't drink.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I don't drink.


Did you go to the fights tonight ?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Did you go to the fights tonight ?


What fights ?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> :verysad


:huh


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> What fights ?


Are you having me on about not drinking.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Are you having me on about not drinking.


What makes you think I drink ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Did you go to the fights tonight ?


You've clearly been drinking tonight kid.


----------

